# Merged: Portland, Dallas, NJ Trade rumors



## ptownblazer1

That there was a 3-way trade on the table...

Devin Harris to Portland
Stackhouse to New Jersey
Kidd to Dallas

who would be leaving from portland, they said this was close to being done up until the injury of Harris.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

man i just was about to post this

i think harris would be awesome. he is a shut down defender and is one of the quickest guards in the league
wow if he would not have gotten hurt he would have been a blazer?!? that sucks


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

We should wait and see when Harris gets healthy..should be an entertaining deadline.
Who would we give up though? Jarrett..Channing...overseas players sans Rudy...our 1st this year?


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

btw i think the trade would have been for jj, if it was i would ask Roy about it and if he is really ok with it i go for it


----------



## Boob-No-More

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> btw i think the trade would have been for jj


Which one, Jones or Jack?

BNM


----------



## Foulzilla

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

Depending on what we give up, this could be fantastic for Portland. I do really like Harris and think he could fit in real well here.


----------



## ptownblazer1

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

Jack, Webster, and the 1st rounder next year.

First, Jack is gone. I've always thought of him as not being that great of team player...

Webster, we have james jones and fernandez coming in next year. BUILD FOR FUTURE.

1st rounder...do we need anyone else?

PS JUST MY THOUGHTS


----------



## patrickh

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

Dallas would also need to send out another 6-8 mil
in salaries to make that work. Harris and Stack make 10
and kidd is 20 mil since Dallas is over the cap the can't
take back more than 125% of what they send out. send out 10
and you can bring back up to 12.5 mil..

as usual espn gets it wrong....Darn why do facts get in the
way of a good story


----------



## c_note

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*



Boob-No-More said:


> Which one, Jones or Jack?
> 
> BNM


Is that question really necessary?


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

jack martell and a 1st is too rich for my blood for harris...i'm telling you, dealing Martell would be like JO all over again. I would give jack 1st and petteri/freeland


----------



## alext42083

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

Devin Harris would be awesome in Portland... wow.. but it still depends on what we give up. The guy is only 24, and IMO, would be a perfect backcourt mate for Roy..

I would hate though if this disrupted our chemistry big-time.


----------



## ptownblazer1

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*



MAS RipCity said:


> jack martell and a 1st is too rich for my blood for harris...i'm telling you, dealing Martell would be like JO all over again. I would give jack 1st and petteri/freeland


but i only like the idea to make room for fernandez next year...


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

Harris' poison pill makes pretty much any deal impossible. Also, Cuban's comments on a possible Harris deal: "Step away from your crack dealer."

http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-29-113/Mark-Cuban--Dallas-Not-Shopping-for-Point-Guards.html


----------



## ehizzy3

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

why deal to make room for fernandez...he hasnt even played a game yet..he needs to prove that we need to make room for him


----------



## RoyToy

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

Great defense but he often can't hit a jumper if his life depended on it.


----------



## patrickh

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

Does this trade make any sense...NJ will give up kidd for
stackhouse/Jack/Martell and what the 13th pick...

sort of reminds me of the clevland trade where they wanted
to trade Lebron for Miles and said we had to decide in 30
seconds..Poor KP knocked his-self out diving for the phone and
thats why we still have Darius


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*



RoyToy said:


> Great defense but he often can't hit a jumper if his life depended on it.


when you have got the outside shooting of the blazers is harris really a drop from JJ(jack btw)?
+ he shoots less but he has a better rate than jack.
+ he gets in the lane better than jack
+ he is a lock down defender
+ he can shoot 48+ % (he is doing for the second consecutive year)
perfect fit


----------



## ebott

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*



patrickh said:


> Dallas would also need to send out another 6-8 mil
> in salaries to make that work. Harris and Stack make 10
> and kidd is 20 mil since Dallas is over the cap the can't
> take back more than 125% of what they send out. send out 10
> and you can bring back up to 12.5 mil..
> 
> as usual espn gets it wrong....Darn why do facts get in the
> way of a good story


*Edit* It was obvious to the rest of us that there would have to be more to the deal. The fact that you didn't and then insulted ESPN when *Edit* in this situation, wow, just wow.

Back on topic:

This is just about the worst thing I could possibly hear. I LOVE Devin Harris. He and Brandon would combine to be the best back court in the league. To hear that we could have had him and now it's not going to happen.

I would have been delighted to trade anyone outside of the big 3 to get him. How awesome would a starting lineup of Harris, Roy, ?, Aldridge and Oden have been?

*Do not call out other posters*


----------



## wizmentor

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

any link to this report?


----------



## Perfection

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

I think that Jack is pretty big trade fodder. I don't know what the team feels about Webster, but there is an obvious log jam at the 2/3 with Roy, Webster, Jones, Fernandez and Outlaw. Frye could also be a really nice trade chip.

Honestly, I'd give up Jack, McRoberts and a draft pick to get Harris. 

NJ: Kidd Out, Stackhouse, McRoberts, Draft Pick + Whatever Dallas gives (match salaries) IN
Dallas: Kidd IN, Harris (Portland) and Filler (NJ).
Portland: Harris IN, Jack, McBob and Pick Out.

Maybe we can even provide the filler to NJ by giving up Raef


----------



## patrickh

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*



ebott said:


> Wow, you're a *Edit*. It was obvious to the rest of us that there would have to be more to the deal. The fact that you didn't and then insulted ESPN when [strike]you're the moron[/strike] in this situation, wow, just wow.
> 
> Back on topic:
> 
> This is just about the worst thing I could possibly hear. I LOVE Devin Harris. He and Brandon would combine to be the best back court in the league. To hear that we could have had him and now it's not going to happen.
> 
> I would have been delighted to trade anyone outside of the big 3 to get him. How awesome would a starting lineup of Harris, Roy, ?, Aldridge and Oden have been?



Why Am I the moron? ESPN can't get player names,pictures or
the facts of a trade right.. The Idea the you give any credence
to their story tells me **edit*...you are busy
foaming at the mouth about how great something that never
happened would have been...Just because I rained on your parade.


----------



## Dan

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

If the Mavs want Kidd, they'd probably have to trade Stackhouse, Terry AND Harris.

And if thats the case, why would we need to be involved?


----------



## BBert

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*



yuyuza1 said:


> Harris' poison pill makes pretty much any deal impossible. Also, Cuban's comments on a possible Harris deal: "Step away from your crack dealer."
> 
> http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-29-113/Mark-Cuban--Dallas-Not-Shopping-for-Point-Guards.html


That's pretty funny. Thanks for the link.



> Stan McNeal of the Sporting News put together an idea for a Jason Kidd-to-Dallas trade that made sense to him:
> 
> To make the salaries match, the Mavs could offer Devin Harris, Jerry Stackhouse, DeSagana Diop, Juwan Howard and Devean George. The latter three all have expiring contracts, which would clear about about $5 million off the Nets' books this summer, free them of paying Kidd $21-plus million next season and give them a pair of solid guards in Harris and Stackhouse.
> 
> McNeal emailed Mark Cuban for his response, which was priceless:
> 
> "Step away from your crack dealer."


I'd love to have Devon Harris on our team, for any and all of a short list of players I'm not going to bother to list. :biggrin: But since it was never going to happen, there is no sense getting depressed over it, or his injury.

:cheers:


----------



## Talkhard

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*



> *Nets now soliciting best offer for Kidd*
> 
> By Adrian Wojnarowski, Yahoo! Sports
> January 28, 2008
> 
> To get Jason Kidd out of his life, Rod Thorn would’ve traded him yesterday. The relationship between the team president and superstar has deteriorated into bitter acrimony. Once, they were golfing buddies and confidants and now, sources say, they can barely stand to sit on opposite ends of the team bus.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...q8vLYF?slug=aw-kidd012808&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Five5even

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

Give me evidence that this exists please!

linkage is needed!


----------



## hasoos

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

I have no idea how accurate Broussard has been in the past, so I have no idea how serious to take this. ESPN has been wrong a lot lately.


----------



## ProudBFan

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*



ptownblazer1 said:


> That there was a 3-way trade on the table...
> 
> Devin Harris to Portland
> Stackhouse to New Jersey
> Kidd to Dallas
> 
> who would be leaving from portland, they said this was close to being done up until the injury of Harris.


Um... the same Devin Harris who just suffered a high ankle sprain and is likely to miss several weeks of action as a result?

PBF


----------



## hasoos

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*



ProudBFan said:


> Um... the same Devin Harris who just suffered a high ankle sprain and is likely to miss several weeks of action as a result?
> 
> PBF


Yeppers~!


----------



## hasoos

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

Hmmm if it was Harris and we moved Jack....

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/devin_harris/index.html

for 

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jarrett_jack/index.html

I think its a no brainer, pull the trigger. The problem is, going through the trade checker, so far it has gotten pretty crazy to make it work.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

Would you guys trade Martell, Jarrett and Raef for Dampier and Harris?


----------



## hasoos

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

The only way I could get this to work was to involve a lot of players since Jason Kidd gets paid so damn much money.

Here is what I used for my idea on what each team would want:

1. Dallas wants Kidd without gutting the main players of their team, they can lose a PG due to Kidd playing that position.

2. NJ wants expiring contracts and young talent, or guys they can buy out or cut to save cash.

3. Portland wants to improve and get rid of some logjams at some certain positions.

So here is what I came up with. Remembering the fact that when players demand a trade, most of the time the team they are on gets totally jobbed on the trade because they are in a bad position.

Dallas
Incoming
Jason Kidd

Outgoing
Jerry Stackhouse
Brandon Bass
Eddie Jones
Devin Harris

New Jersey:
Outgoing: 
Jason Kidd
Shawn Williams

Incoming:
Jarrett Jack
Josh Mcroberts
Taurean Green
Darius Miles
Eddie Jones
Jerry Stackhouse

Portland:
Incoming:
Devin Harris
Brandon Bass
Shawn Williams

Now here is the thing, I wouldn't do this trade if I was NJ or Dallas, especially with the way Dallas is playing right now, even if it was before Harris was injured. The only reason the trade is the way it is, is because with Kidds absolutely huge salary, I had to keep adding players in order to make up the money. It gets really hard when Dallas is bringing in a single player making almost 20 million a year to make it work.

That is why right now, I really doubt it will happen.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

Portland Trades
Jarrett Jack, Martel Webster and Raef Lafrenz
Portland Receives
Eric Dampier, Devin Harris

Dallas Trades
Eric Dampier, Devin Harris, Jerry Stackhouse
Dallas Receives
Jason Kidd, Jason Collins

NJ Trades
Jason Kidd, Jason Collins
NJ Receives
Raef Lafrenz, Martell Webster, Jarrett Jack, Jerry Stackhouse and some Picks (Portland 2009, Dallas 2008, 2010)


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

Have you seen Erica's contract? Harris isn't worth that much, especially if we're also giving up Webster in that deal.


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

Yes I have seen his contract. If we take in Harris our capspace ideal of 2009 is dead anyway.


----------



## Xericx

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

Harris would be fine, but then Sergio will not be in the long term plan on this team IMO. Blake moves to the backup PG..then what, Rudy Fernandez won't be able to crack the starting rotation and becomes a 6th man backup to Roy? 

I like Harris....but I don't know if I'd trade Webster as we will need as many spot up shooters as we can when Oden is down on the block drawing them triple teams. 

What is the rotation next season at the guard spot then?


----------



## ptownblazer1

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*



Five5even said:


> Give me evidence that this exists please!
> 
> linkage is needed!


Just so everyone knows...there is no linkage, only from what I heard having watched NBA Coast to Coast on ESPN2. Chris Broussard brought the trade up and mentioned Portland as part of the 3 way deal with Dallas and New Jersey


----------



## BlazerFan22

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*



Schilly said:


> Portland Trades
> Jarrett Jack, Martel Webster and Raef Lafrenz
> Portland Receives
> Eric Dampier, Devin Harris
> 
> Dallas Trades
> Eric Dampier, Devin Harris, Jerry Stackhouse
> Dallas Receives
> Jason Kidd, Jason Collins
> 
> NJ Trades
> Jason Kidd, Jason Collins
> NJ Receives
> Raef Lafrenz, Martell Webster, Jarrett Jack, Jerry Stackhouse and some Picks (Portland 2009, Dallas 2008, 2010)


I really like the thought of adding Devin Harris but I hate the thought of loseing Martell. I don't mind loseing JJ or Reaf I think Harris and Roy would make a vary good back court. Erik Dampier has a *HUGE contract* and I don't know whare he fits with Joel when Oden comes back although I think that Dampier would make a nice backup to Oden. I hate to see a 13 million dollar man siting on the bench:cheers:


----------



## TLo

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

:lol:


----------



## Schilly

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*



TLo said:


> :lol:


Ahh yes Mr. Fun arrives


----------



## BiggaAdams

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

Im fine trading Webster. He's progressing but the kid can't create his own shot at all. We have Outlaw, he can't just stay a 6th man for his career, nor can Webster. So we clear the logjam a little bit and bring in a stud young PG.

Harris/Blake/Sergio
Roy/Fernandez/Jones
Outlaw/Fernandez/Jones
LMA/Frye/Outlaw
Oden/Pryz/Frye


----------



## GOD

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

OK, so here is my attempt at a trade. my idea

Dallas Incoming
Jason Kidd - The best player in the deal.

New Jersey Incoming
Raef Lafrentz - 12 mil coming off their books by 09 offseason
Sergio - Young exciting cheap player
James Jones - Good player short term, savings long term from expiring.
Stackhouse - a decent player and the only real contract brought back, still expiring in time for LeBron sweepstakes.

Portland incoming 
Devin Harris - Our new starting PG
Dampier - An expensive backup C and the cost of the trade

A pick may be added from both Dallas and the Blazers to NJ. I think this deal is fair and does not mortgage our youth, although it does completely kill the cap 09 plan.


----------



## darkhelmit54

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

well I posted this one yesterday and it seems to make some sense in theory, and it works under the cap.

Devin Harris would be a perfect fit next to Roy, lockdown defense, awesome on the break, nice size, physical, we'd have incredible defense, we'd just have to be patient with Roy and him developing their shots. I would love a five player rotation at the 1-3 of Roy, Harris, Webster, Sergio, Rudy with no one needing to play a certain position necessarily. I'd do a trade like this and throw in our first to get it done because Harris is locked up long-term and Dallas' window is closing...

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=429~498~992~2382~402~841~1994~2768~454&teams=6~22~17~22~22~17~17~6~17&te=&cash=

New Jersey still clears quite a bit of salary with Kidd and gets a new start in a way with almost all shorter term contracts left on the books other than Terry, Jefferson, and Carter who are all reasonably tradeable (especially in the next couple of years as their contracts get shorter) if they tried to make a major move for Lebron in FA (which I could see), we could send them our pick for this year too. I think our cake would have it's frosting already just need to wait for it to mature and age well. Sergio would need to get more consistent, Martell would need to get more consistent, and Harris would need to develop more of a jumper, but I'd love it. Jones would be a decent mentor figure for the rest of the year he was here, and Jamaal could supply some of that gnarly toughness we've been looking for. Not sure how KP's conscience would handle trading Blake again but I think 
Harris could make us forget about it.

this year
Harris/Sergio/Green
Roy/Jones
Webster/Jones/Mcroberts
LMA/Outlaw/Frye
Pryzbilla/LMA/Magloire

next year...

Harris/Sergio/Green
Roy/Rudy
Webster/Jones/Mcroberts
LMA/Outlaw/Frye
Oden/Pryzbilla

mmm


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

In today's NJ paper:



> The Nets are discussing a complicated three-team scenario with the Mavericks and Blazers in which Kidd would go to Dallas, league sources said.
> 
> In return, the Nets would get back young players (Jarrett Jack and Travis Outlaw), expiring contracts (Devean George, DeSagana Diop), Jerry Stackhouse, draft picks and cash. More players, including other Nets, would be involved.


Link.

So I assume we'd be getting Harris for Jack and TO? I'd seriously consider that.


----------



## GOD

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*



yuyuza1 said:


> In today's NJ paper:
> 
> 
> 
> Link.
> 
> So I assume we'd be getting Harris for Jack and TO? I'd seriously consider that.


Wow, i really like Outlaw. This would be hard for me to swallow. Outlaw is just getting real good and is still so young. I like Harris a lot, but I just don't know if he would be worth Outlaw and other stuff like jack.


----------



## yuyuza1

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

Here's an idea: http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...5&teams=6~6~22~22~22~17~17~17~17~17&te=&cash=
*
Blazers *

Incoming:
-Devin Harris
-DeSagana Diop
-Jamaal Magloire
Outgoing: Raef LaFrentz, Jarrett Jack, Travis Outlaw

*Mavericks*

Incoming:
-Jason Kidd
-Darrell Armstrong
Outgoing: DeSagana Diop, Devin Harris, Trenton Hassell, Jerry Stackhouse

*Nets*

Incoming:
-Travis Outlaw
-Jarrett Jack
-Jerry Stackhouse
-Trenton Hassell 
-Raef LaFrentz
Outgoing: Jason Kidd, Darrell Armstrong, Jamaal Magloire


Whew. That took a while, but the article did say this was "complicated."


----------



## darkhelmit54

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

as much as I like TO, I absolutely love that deal, it would require some adjustment and reconfiguring of the team, but I think some combination of Webster, Jones, and Frye could pick up the slack that TO leaves, Harris would do more than enough to pick up the slack for Jack, and Mags could give us a little toughness. Long term...

Harris/Sergio
Roy/Fernandez
Webster/Jones
Aldridge/Frye
Oden/Pryzbilla

if Harris develops a decent J, Martell gets a little more consistent, and Oden does half as good as we think that lineup is KILLER, on defense it already is a top 3 team in the league.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*



Schilly said:


> Would you guys trade Martell, Jarrett and Raef for Dampier and Harris?


Yep, I'd be all over that.

Harris is a solid, solid player who doesn't get the credit he deserves because he is surrounded by a lot of good players.

I would only be hesitant to get rid of Webster in that deal. But, we have Rudy coming over who plays essentially the same position and who I feel will be a better player.


----------



## zagsfan20

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

No way we should get rid of Travis. That would come back to haunt us. 

IMO Travis is as untouchable as Roy, Oden and Aldridge.


----------



## darkhelmit54

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

I would still be more likely to deal Outlaw than Webster and I think he's a much more unique (and as a result) valuable piece in discussions and even though he's very clutch I think we'll have a need for a complimentary piece shooter to space the floor and get out on the break better more than another player who creates his own shot and struggles to move w/o the ball. I like the holes Harris fills more than the ones Travis does, but I think Webster is gonna be a big part of our future. Compare Webster to TO two years ago, not both of them at the same age.


----------



## Talkhard

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*



yuyuza1 said:


> In today's NJ paper:
> 
> 
> 
> Link.
> 
> So I assume we'd be getting Harris for Jack and TO? I'd seriously consider that.


Talk about lousy reporting. Portland would give up Jarret Jack and Outlaw but no mention of whom they would get in return?? Give me a break. I personally don't think Pritchard would do this deal. The potential backlash among fans could be tremendous. Plus, why would he want to mess with good team chemistry just to get a point guard, when we have Rudy Fernandez coming over next year?


----------



## hasoos

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*



BiggaAdams said:


> Im fine trading Webster. He's progressing but the kid can't create his own shot at all. We have Outlaw, he can't just stay a 6th man for his career, nor can Webster. So we clear the logjam a little bit and bring in a stud young PG.
> 
> Harris/Blake/Sergio
> Roy/Fernandez/Jones
> Outlaw/Fernandez/Jones
> LMA/Frye/Outlaw
> Oden/Pryz/Frye



I call BS on that. Webster has added a post up game since about 20 games into the season and has been working a jab step change of pace move all season long. There is a big difference between not being able to get your own shot, and not getting many touches which ask you to do it.


----------



## hasoos

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*



zagsfan20 said:


> Yep, I'd be all over that.
> 
> Harris is a solid, solid player who doesn't get the credit he deserves because he is surrounded by a lot of good players.
> 
> I would only be hesitant to get rid of Webster in that deal. But, we have Rudy coming over who plays essentially the same position and who I feel will be a better player.


1. Look at players contracts before saying "Yes" so gleefully. Dampiers will make you frown.

2. Never assume a player coming over from europe is actually good until they get here and play.


----------



## DucRider

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

Nate on TO and MW - "they're keepers." 
KP - we are ahead of schedule but staying with the plan. 
Very unlikely that any trade is made by the Blazers until draft night or just before training camp.
More likely we go into 2008-09 with almost everyone, just making room for GO and Rudy (goodbye Green and McBob), then prior to the deadline we'll deal talent (2 or 3 guys and our #1) to a lottery team (Twolves?) for their #1. That'll give us 8 or 9 in the rotation with a high pick in the next draft and KP will figure out how to get an FA in the mix too. In the end, 10 deep, more experience, and a lottery pick with huge upside and time to develop.


----------



## Trader Ed

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

Harris has a poison pill contract right now... difficult to do

This works

PG HARRIS, Blake, Sergio, Green
SG Roy, HASSELL
SF Outlaw, Jones, Miles
PF LMA, DAMPIER, McRoberts
C [Oden], Przybilla, ?

Gives us 14 and room for Rudy and maybe a draft pick?

But it sure is expensive $$$$$$


----------



## Ukrainefan

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

Since everyone is working so hard on these crazy ideas, I'm gonna try and go one step further. It's rumored that Jersey may decide to get rid of all of the Big Three. So my trade will net us Richard Jefferson along with Devin Harris. This trade works on RealGM, http://www.realgm.com/src_checktrade.php?tradeid=4450548

New Jersey IN: Stackhouse, Sergio Rodriguez, Channing Frye, Webster, Outlaw, Darius Miles and La Frentz

OUT; Kidd, Jefferson

Dallas IN: Kidd

OUT: Harris, Stackhouse, Dampier

Portland IN: Harris, Jefferson, Dampier

OUT: Sergio, Frye, Webster, Outlaw, La Frentz, Darius

We give up a lot in this deal but acquire two outstanding players at our weakest positions. Jefferson seems to have recovered from injuries and is averaging 24 points a game. He is only 27 years old. Hopefully we would then be set at every position and wouldn't need to worry about a big free agent signing in the future. Jack could be substituted for Rodriguez, depending on how Blazers and Jersey feel about him. Dampier could give us some toughness we seem to be lacking. And we do get rid of Darius.

However, if you think that Travis will be better than Jefferson in two years (and I think that is a possibility), then you don't do this trade. And I don't think Jersey would do the trade without him being included.


----------



## mook

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

it surprises me how often people seem willing to add Outlaw into their trade proposals. I just don't get it. we've had 4 seasons of crappiness and now one season of a potential 6th man of the year-caliber. I could understand people being jaded if he were playing for a contract, but he's taken this big leap AFTER the contract. 

a year ago he was a "swiss cheese" player. there were so many holes in his game that you didn't know where to start. he's quietly gone about plugging most of them, and the holes that remain (inability to dunk in traffic, handles, man defense) he's at least shown significant improvement. 

for two seasons after this we've got a bargain basement deal on him at $4 mil/season. that's literally half what he's worth. maybe less. 

I don't consider Outlaw untouchable, but he's moved up in my mind to the fourth most valuable guy on the squad (after Oden, Roy and Aldridge), about half a notch below Aldridge. and gaining.


----------



## Samuel

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

I would be willing to part with Jarrett Jack, any future picks, any foreign players not named Rudy, Raef, Miles, and probably Frye. Outside of those pieces, I walk away from the table.

Outlaw?

We've invested so much time with that guy, and this year he really looks like he could be something. Instead of worrying about how to get rid of him, let's worry about how we're going to afford 4 near-max players (including TO).


----------



## hasoos

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*



mook said:


> it surprises me how often people seem willing to add Outlaw into their trade proposals. I just don't get it. we've had 4 seasons of crappiness and now one season of a potential 6th man of the year-caliber. I could understand people being jaded if he were playing for a contract, but he's taken this big leap AFTER the contract.
> 
> a year ago he was a "swiss cheese" player. there were so many holes in his game that you didn't know where to start. he's quietly gone about plugging most of them, and the holes that remain (inability to dunk in traffic, handles, man defense) he's at least shown significant improvement.
> 
> for two seasons after this we've got a bargain basement deal on him at $4 mil/season. that's literally half what he's worth. maybe less.
> 
> I don't consider Outlaw untouchable, but he's moved up in my mind to the fourth most valuable guy on the squad (after Oden, Roy and Aldridge), about half a notch below Aldridge. and gaining.


Yep I am with you on that. I didn't sit through 4 years of pain to start seeing the light and have him go somewhere else and light it up. 

How many games has he won for the team this year? Think folks!


----------



## darkhelmit54

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=10~2990~429~498~992~2382~998~802~2768~454~2015&teams=6~6~6~22~17~22~17~17~17~17~17&te=&cash=

This one does cost us TO, but we're not straddled long-term with anyone other than Harris, and the future sure does look bright. Losing TO is tough, but I like Frye's potential a lot, and when it comes down to it I like Harris more than TO. Travis is great but there are a lot more guys who can create their own shot at 3/4 than PG's who defend as well as Harris and compliment Roy perfectly. Martell is the perfect jumpshooting foil to this lineup. This deal may appear unfair, it would just depend on how New Jersey thought of Travis, I do think this is a buy low, sell high type of move for us with Harris' value being fairly low for his still great potential and Travis playing as well as he is now, not to mention Jarret will likely have his role very reduced next season anyways. Dallas has to give up a lot, but IMO Nash, Howard, Dirk compares about the same to Allen, Pierce, Garnett and it would be an epic battle of trios, I think that could lure Cuban into the whole thing. If Howard had matured a little earlier the mavs teams with Nash would've been incredible.

Nash
Finley
Howard
Nowitzki
who cares

too bad it took so long for Howard to develop, and I think Dirk has improved substantially since then too.


----------



## Five5even

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=429~992~267~2382~402~802~2768~550~2015&teams=6~17~17~22~22~17~17~17~17&te=&cash=

Dallas:

Incoming - Jason Kidd
Outgoing - Eddie Jones, Devin Harris, Desagana Diop, Devean George, Jerry Stackhouse, (Picks?)

New Jersey:

Incoming - Travis Outlaw, Jarrett Jack, Darius Miles, Desagana Diop, Jerry Stackhouse, Devean George, (Picks?)
Outgoing - Jason Kidd

Portland:

Incoming - Devin Harris, Eddie Jones
Outgoing - Jarrett Jack, Travis Outlaw, Darius Miles, (Picks?)


----------



## BlazerFan22

*portland dallas NJ trade (Merged)*

the Blazers working on a complicated 3 team deal with the Mavs a NJN saying that Outlaw, Jack and others would be part of this deal that would send JKidd to Dallas. http://hoopshype.com/rumors.htm it's also on the hoopshype front page.:cheers:


----------



## hasoos

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*

Why is this in a different thread? There are already like 3 started on this subject.


----------



## darkhelmit54

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

no way we're getting devin harris and suckering someone into taking Darius, that's farfetched for sure.


----------



## BlazerFan22

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*



hasoos said:


> Why is this in a different thread? There are already like 3 started on this subject.


Christ man there are 3 or 4 like threads to just about every thread subject anyway. I was just begining to think that it was all about the HOT mail.:cheers:


----------



## alext42083

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*

Yeah, we give up Travis and Jarrett, and get who? With Kidd going to Dallas, then what do we get for getting rid of our third best player and our backup PG? Nonsense..


----------



## Five5even

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*



darkhelmit54 said:


> no way we're getting devin harris and suckering someone into taking Darius, that's farfetched for sure.


Im basing this off of the idea that the team trading the superstar usually gets the shaft in a big trade. It might also be the only way we agree to trading a first round pick and Travis Outlaw. You never know...

I didnt think KP could get us Roy and Aldridge. I didnt think he could get us James Jones. I didnt think he could sucker someone into taking Telfair and I certainly didnt think he could get us what he did for zach randolph (indirectly he got us Jones, Fernandez, Frye, Francis' cap relief next year).

So i dont see why it is impossible or farfetched.

This entire season for the blazers is improbable and farfetched...


----------



## BlazerCaravan

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*



Samuel said:


> Instead of worrying about how to get rid of him, let's worry about how we're going to afford 4 near-max players (including TO).


What's to worry about? We can go over the cap to resign every one of those guys since we drafted them, yeah? It's all dependent on how much PA wants to go over the cap to keep them when the time comes.

But I'm likely missing a vital nuance of the cap rules.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*

Hell No!


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*

I don't have a problem with trading Jack but I do have a problem with trading Outlaw without getting someone/something significant in return. Outlaw has played a very key part to the Blazers success this year and I'm hesitant to mess with success.

Gramps...


----------



## BlazerFan22

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*



alext42083 said:


> Yeah, we give up Travis and Jarrett, and get who? With Kidd going to Dallas, then what do we get for getting rid of our third best player and our backup PG? Nonsense..


Nj has wanted Outlaw for while now and Carter is probably a goner by deadline or in the summer. I would think the Blazers would have to be something really good in return if they are going to trade one of there go to 4qtr clutch players.


----------



## alext42083

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*



BlazerFan22 said:


> Nj has wanted Outlaw for while now and Carter is probably a goner by deadline or in the summer. I would think the Blazers would have to be something really good in return if they are going to trade one of there go to 4qtr clutch players.


They probably wouldn't mind seeing Vince gone, but who would want him? The guy is lazy, unmotivated, is just a jump shooter, and has gotten his big contract and gone home.


----------



## darkhelmit54

*Re: Chris Broussard ESPN reports...*

we've had a near 100 million payroll before, if we're smart about things we'll be fine, in three or four years...

Oden 15 million
Lamarcus 15 million
Roy 15 million
(Outlaw, Harris, Iguodala, Eric Gordon, whoever) 8 million
Webster 7-8 million?
Pryzbilla 6 million
Frye 6-7 million?
Sergio 4 million?
Rudy 4-6 million?

that's a nine man rotation of less than 80 million, we can just have scrubs after that, what's the actual luxury TAX at? (not to be confused with the cap which only restricts you from signing FA right?


----------



## BlazerFan22

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*



alext42083 said:


> They probably wouldn't mind seeing Vince gone, but who would want him? The guy is lazy, unmotivated, is just a jump shooter, and has gotten his big contract and gone home.


I could see Carter playing for the Knicks. Even though Cater is unmotivated the Knicks need a big named player on there team and VC is still a big named player.:cheers:


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*

I think that the trade is bigger then what is being reported. If push came to shove I'd rather move Webster than Outlaw right now. I just don't see how this trade works unless Portland is getting more than what is being reported.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*

I wouldn't even trade Outlaw straight across for Harris. I think Jack + Webster + pick is much more logical.

The only way I can see Portland trading Outlaw and ending up with Harris is if someone takes on Miles Contract as well.


----------



## mook

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*



JFizzleRaider said:


> I wouldn't even trade Outlaw straight across for Harris. I think Jack + Webster + pick is much more logical.


I agree completely. 



> The only way I can see Portland trading Outlaw and ending up with Harris is if someone takes on Miles Contract as well.


I guess I could see that happening, but I'd be pretty steamed.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*

I hope that any deal involving us has us moving Webster rather than Outlaw.

Also, I hope we can pry Sean Williams away from New Jersey. The guy is a very impressive shotblocker with the potential to become a Theo Ratliff.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*



-Sonny- said:


> I hope that any deal involving us has us moving Webster rather than Outlaw.
> 
> Also, I hope we can pry Sean Williams away from New Jersey. The guy is a very impressive shotblocker with the potential to become a Theo Ratliff.


Prying Sean Williams away from the Nets is not going to happen. There would be a riot in New Jersey.

Although if Outlaw did move in this deal along with Jack and our first round pick and Miles contract, and we got back Harris and Williams + fodder It would soften the blow.


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*

This is blasphemy. Why would we trade our fan favorite and clutch player who we have invested 5 years into? I hate these stupid sources who pull things out of their butts. Right now, Travis is about as untouchable as our big 3. broussard just denied the talks were existing due to Harri's injury. Ugh, IF we did trade Outlaw, KP is getting a emails up the wahoo and signs in the garden telling him he's an facking artard.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*

OMG.....

League sources tell us that, the Nets would get point guard Jarrett Jack, swingman Travis Outlaw, forward Channing Frye, a No. 1 pick and cash from Portland and forward Devean George, center DeSagana Diop, swingman Jerry Stackhouse, a No. 1 cash from the Mavericks.

In the proposed trade, Malik Allen and either Darrell Armstrong or Jamaal Magloire also would go from the Nets to Dallas, the sources said.

http://njmg.typepad.com/zzone/2008/01/the-three-way.html

Why the **** would Portland do that? They would have to be getting something else of value as in Sean Williams and some.

Frye + Jack + Outlaw + No. 1 pick and Cash for Harris is ridiculous


----------



## BlazerFan22

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*



JFizzleRaider said:


> Prying Sean Williams away from the Nets is not going to happen. There would be a riot in New Jersey.
> 
> Although if Outlaw did move in this deal along with Jack and our first round pick and Miles contract, and we got back Harris and Williams + fodder It would soften the blow.


I know he is getting older and we would probably get some player(s) from Dallas to in the trade. I woulden't mind getting Jerry Stackhouse as a 6th man and he dosen't mind comeing off the bench if we had to trade both Outlaw and Jack. He would be a great vet for this team.
:cheers:


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*



JFizzleRaider said:


> OMG.....
> 
> League sources tell us that, the Nets would get point guard Jarrett Jack, swingman Travis Outlaw, forward Channing Frye, a No. 1 pick and cash from Portland and forward Devean George, center DeSagana Diop, swingman Jerry Stackhouse, a No. 1 cash from the Mavericks.
> 
> In the proposed trade, Malik Allen and either Darrell Armstrong or Jamaal Magloire also would go from the Nets to Dallas, the sources said.
> 
> http://njmg.typepad.com/zzone/2008/01/the-three-way.html
> 
> Why the **** would Portland do that? They would have to be getting something else of value as in Sean Williams and some.
> 
> Frye + Jack + Outlaw + No. 1 pick and Cash for Harris is ridiculous


This is just all bologna to me right now. Outlaw was the main reason I thought this was fuzzy but Channing AND a 1st..for a medicore pg who imo isn't THAT much better than Jarrett is bogus. KP should be fired if he did such a trade.


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*

Not to mention, Trav and Roy are best friends, I don't think Roy would be too keen on seeing his bud leave and I don't think management wants to separate themselves from their franchise player.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*



BlazerFan22 said:


> I know he is getting older and we would probably get some player(s) from Dallas to in the trade. I woulden't mind getting Jerry Stackhouse as a 6th man and he dosen't mind comeing off the bench if we had to trade both Outlaw and Jack. He would be a great vet for this team.
> :cheers:


Stackhouse is not a player I want. 

I could see this trade possibly happening if Josh Howard was in the deal instead of Harris and we got Sean Williams (very doubtful). 

Harris + what on either teams would be interesting? Nothing to be honest. I want nothing on the Nets outside of Sean Williams, and I want nothing on the Mavs outside of Howard or Harris. Unless we got expirings for Miles.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*



MAS RipCity said:


> This is just all bologna to me right now. Outlaw was the main reason I thought this was fuzzy but Channing AND a 1st..for a medicore pg who imo isn't THAT much better than Jarrett is bogus. KP should be fired if he did such a trade.


Harris definitely is MUCH better than Jack.


----------



## Tortimer

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*



JFizzleRaider said:


> OMG.....
> Frye + Jack + Outlaw + No. 1 pick and Cash for Harris is ridiculous


This is just crazy! We might as well add Roy and LMA and give all our players away. I do like Harris but not for Frye + Jack + Outlaw plus No. 1 pick. I would maybe do Frye + Jack plus a pick. I don't think I would trade Outlaw for Harris even though Harris might be worth more. If there is any truth to this rumor there has to be more coming back to the Blazers IMO.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*

This trade also does not make sense because then we would have a logjam at the PG position still. What would we do with Sergio? would we trade Blake and make Sergio our backup PG? Or would we give up on Sergio (mistake IMO) and trade Blake? (Another mistake IMO). Jack is a "PG" but he plays SG most of the time and Roy plays "PG" at the end of the game. So what would he be relegated to? Harris definitely isnt a shooter so it would be pointless to have him out on the floor with Roy handling the ball


----------



## crowTrobot

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*

for harris that's insane. for josh howard would make more sense, but the mavs would never do that.


----------



## NateBishop3

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*

Let's just blow up our entire team while we're at it... :lol:

There's no way this is happening.


----------



## BlazerFan22

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*

All we know is that JKidd, Jack, Outlaw, Harris, stackhouse, Williams, Diop, cash and picks would be involved. There is alot more to this trade than we know.:cheers:


----------



## darkhelmit54

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*



JFizzleRaider said:


> OMG.....
> 
> League sources tell us that, the Nets would get point guard Jarrett Jack, swingman Travis Outlaw, forward Channing Frye, a No. 1 pick and cash from Portland and forward Devean George, center DeSagana Diop, swingman Jerry Stackhouse, a No. 1 cash from the Mavericks.
> 
> In the proposed trade, Malik Allen and either Darrell Armstrong or Jamaal Magloire also would go from the Nets to Dallas, the sources said.
> 
> http://njmg.typepad.com/zzone/2008/01/the-three-way.html
> 
> Why the **** would Portland do that? They would have to be getting something else of value as in Sean Williams and some.
> 
> Frye + Jack + Outlaw + No. 1 pick and Cash for Harris is ridiculous


that's probably just a smattering of people NJ is interested in, I doubt they'd go after that whole package realistically though. I still think if we could pull Jack and Frye or Jack and Outlaw, either way with or without a pick (which won't be that high) for Harris I'd do it. There aren't that many PG's that can play defense like that, help out with our break, and not get in the way of Roy.

And as far as the PG logjam goes, it's no worse than it is now, and Webster and Jones would each get a little more time at the 3, while occasionally switching over to 4, it'd be just fine. Sergio still wouldn't get a ton of minutes, but Blake would provide the steady veteran presence he does now, and then after he expires if Sergio's ready hand him the reigns. At the end of games Jack occasionally drives but usually just try's to play D and makes foul shots, Harris could do that just as well easily.

It would be Fry and Webster who'd have to step up a little more if this deal went down, and I'd like to see them challenged like that. Of course I'd be fine with Jack - Frye - pick too, I'm just stoked this this has some sort of possibility, I think Harris would fit Roy so perfectly and fill some real holes well, and we'd be trading travis at the height of his worth. I think right now travis is being pushed to his fullest and it's great, but I don't see it lasting long-term, as he'll always be a decent occasionaly great player, but Harris could fit perfectly into our plan and compliment those around him extremely well, our re-building would be completely done, no need for the cap space plan or anything, just waiting for greatness. I'm fine with this core...

Oden/Pryzbilla
Aldridge/Frye
Webster/
Roy/Rudy
Harris/Rodriguez

and with six scrubs/projects behind them that were cheap I think it's fairly feasible.


----------



## c_note

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*

I'm going to form a posse and hunt down KP if this trade goes through.


----------



## Five5even

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*



JFizzleRaider said:


> OMG.....
> 
> League sources tell us that, the Nets would get point guard Jarrett Jack, swingman Travis Outlaw, forward Channing Frye, a No. 1 pick and cash from Portland and forward Devean George, center DeSagana Diop, swingman Jerry Stackhouse, a No. 1 cash from the Mavericks.
> 
> In the proposed trade, Malik Allen and either Darrell Armstrong or Jamaal Magloire also would go from the Nets to Dallas, the sources said.
> 
> http://njmg.typepad.com/zzone/2008/01/the-three-way.html
> 
> Why the **** would Portland do that? They would have to be getting something else of value as in Sean Williams and some.
> 
> Frye + Jack + Outlaw + No. 1 pick and Cash for Harris is ridiculous


If we can dump Miles' contract i'd be a bit more reasonable about it...

As far as the something else of value, does Richard Jefferson have any chance of being traded?


----------



## crowTrobot

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*



darkhelmit54 said:


> that's probably just a smattering of people NJ is interested in, I doubt they'd go after that whole package realistically though. I still think if we could pull Jack and Frye or Jack and Outlaw, either way with or without a pick (which won't be that high) for Harris I'd do it. There aren't that many PG's that can play defense like that, help out with our break, and not get in the way of Roy.



there also aren't too many forwards in the NBA that are as young and athletic and currently improving as rapidly as outlaw, can create their own shot at will, have 3P range, and don't seem to be bothered at all by pressure. i would NOT trade outlaw straight up for harris, much less a big package. frye + jack + #1 maybe, but not outlaw.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*

Well I am reading about this rumor elsewhere, so it might have some merit to it.

Why? If KP is about building a winning culture and creating chemistry . . . why stir the pot when things are going so well. There is plenty of time in the summer to do moves.

But to make a move now, to me, sends the wrong message. Play unselfish, play as a team, don't worry about personal achievement . . . but oh yea at any moment any one of you can be traded. IMO, that is what creates selfishness and players more concerned about themselves than the team.

It just seems like such a good mix of players, the team is set up for future great things and there will always be time to make deals . . . let these kids ride out the season togehter and have fun. With few big contracts and players not seeming to worry about contracts . . . the team almost has a collegiate feel to it.


----------



## stockfire

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*

This was the same thing on ESPN today which mentions us giving up two people but makes no mention of receiving anything in return. Makes it hard to take seriously.


----------



## Five5even

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Well I am reading about this rumor elsewhere, so it might have some merit to it.
> 
> Why? If KP is about building a winning culture and creating chemistry . . . why stir the pot when things are going so well. There is plenty of time in the summer to do moves.
> 
> But to make a move now, to me, sends the wrong message. Play unselfish, play as a team, don't worry about personal achievement . . . but oh yea at any moment any one of you can be traded. IMO, that is what creates selfishness and players more concerned about themselves than the team.
> 
> It just seems like such a good mix of players, the team is set up for future great things and there will always be time to make deals . . . let these kids ride out the season togehter and have fun. With few big contracts and players not seeming to worry about contracts . . . the team almost has a collegiate feel to it.


I would agree with this, however KP has also gone on record saying that while trades are unlikely they are not impossible if the right offer comes along. We dont know everything on the table here, and my guess is that if there is any kind of merit to this rumor then KP obviously has a gut instinct that this could be a good move for us.

Maybe it allows us to free up more cap space in a few years, or dump Miles contract, or get a quality guard in Harris AND another valuable piece like a banger...I DONT KNOW, but im sure KP has a reason for it.


----------



## darkhelmit54

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*

buy low, sell high
when travis comes to camp out of shape again next year you'll have a different attitude, Harris is a gamer. What he's weak at, brandon is strong at and they won't get it in each others way, there's a reason travis isn't starting right now.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*



darkhelmit54 said:


> buy low, sell high
> when travis comes to camp out of shape again next year you'll have a different attitude, Harris is a gamer. What he's weak at, brandon is strong at and they won't get it in each others way, there's a reason travis isn't starting right now.


Maybe because he is the best bench player we have and it would ruin Martells psyche to play off the bench.


----------



## BlazerFan22

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*



JFizzleRaider said:


> Maybe because he is the best bench player we have and it would ruin Martells psyche to play off the bench.


Why don't we just trade Roy, Aldridge, Outlaw and our #1 pick for Devon Harris and some cash.:biggrin:


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*

i agree with what all are saying i love harris but want to keep outlaw


----------



## Five5even

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> i agree with what all are saying i love harris but want to keep outlaw


At some point somethings got to give. We don't have enough roster spots...while this might not be the most convenient time to be talking about freeing up our logjam of youth because of our recent success its something that mine as well happen sooner than later.

If completing this trade means that we get to solidify our young talent on this team that would be great. Not to mention that fact that KP is probably wily enough to pawn off Darius or Raef's contract so some unsuspecting GM...(*cough* New Jersey *cough*).

Outlaw is probably our most valuable trading piece right now, so it doesnt surprise me to see trade talk involving him.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*

this is the most realistic trade i could get

you have to consider that the nets can only take back so many player so we cant give them a bunch of low cost talent cause they dont have the roster spots

also in this deal dallas sends cash to buy out stackhouse, george, and sum extra cash

link

what do you guys think?


----------



## little_friend

*portland dallas NJ trade*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...F?slug=aw-kiddtrade013008&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## hasoos

*Re: portland dallas NJ trade*

Hmmm a rookie posting the 6th thread on the same subject. I sense baiting here. :biggrin:


----------



## BlazerFan22

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*



ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> this is the most realistic trade i could get
> 
> you have to consider that the nets can only take back so many player so we cant give them a bunch of low cost talent cause they dont have the roster spots
> 
> also in this deal dallas sends cash to buy out stackhouse, george, and sum extra cash
> 
> link
> 
> what do you guys think?


I hate the thought of loseing Webster but I love the thought of Harris and Roy while the big cat has an expireing contract. This would also free roster space.
:cheers:


----------



## BBert

*Re: portland dallas NJ trade*

Welcome to the Board. :clap:

Better put on your flak jacket. There are already a couple of robust threads on this subject. 

Just because Thorn wants to 'remake' the Nets, doesn't mean the Blazers are going to blow themselves up to help him do it.

Just sayin'.

:cheers:


----------



## BlazerFan22

*Re: portland dallas NJ trade*

And here goes another like thread. I knew it was all about the HOT MAIL:cheers:


----------



## crandc

The titel of the thread is wrong; it is not ESPN Reports, it is Rumors.


----------



## BBert

Wow, that's some fast mergin'! Bravo! 

Our crack moderating team here doesn't get enough recognition, IMO.

Here's to you, for all you do!

:cheers:

Wait, should this be a new thread? :biggrin:


----------



## hasoos

Sounds like its time for a merge party!!!! Ok on second thought that just sounds wrong.:biggrin:


----------



## crowTrobot

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*



darkhelmit54 said:


> buy low, sell high
> there's a reason travis isn't starting right now.


no there's not actually.


----------



## MrJayremmie

I really think Portland will put Jack, Frye, 1st round pick, LaFrentz/Webster/Sergio out on the platter.

NJ won't give up anything more than kidd, and is expecting young talented players, picks, and expiring deals.

Dallas is expecting Jason Kidd, and really doesn't want to trade Harris, but to get kidd, they might have to.

The ideal trade for Portland would be Jack, Frye, LaFrentz, 1st round pick gone. And ONLY get Harris, no more.

Realisticly for Portland, probably Jack, Frye, Webster, 1st, get Harris, and someone like George or Jones (both expiring deals) but those players will most likely go to NJ because the want expiring deals.

WORST CASE for Portland is, Jack, Frye, Outlaw, 1st, get Harris and Dampier. Portland isn't in the trade if they aren't gettin' Harris. Portland will not take Dampier. They will take expiring contracts in 1 or 2 years.

We'll see where this goes.


----------



## crowTrobot

a stat that i hope KP is not taking lightly - outlaw is 6 3P attempts short of the minimum to qualify for NBA rankings, but if ranked he would be NINTH in the entire league in 3P%. that would give us 3 of the top 10.

for a player of outlaws slashing ability to also have that kind of range is pretty rare.


----------



## mook

MrJayremmie said:


> I really think Portland will put Jack, Frye, 1st round pick, LaFrentz/Webster/Sergio out on the platter.
> 
> NJ won't give up anything more than kidd, and is expecting young talented players, picks, and expiring deals.
> 
> Dallas is expecting Jason Kidd, and really doesn't want to trade Harris, but to get kidd, they might have to.
> 
> The ideal trade for Portland would be Jack, Frye, LaFrentz, 1st round pick gone. And ONLY get Harris, no more.


I think you are close. I'm not sure Portland really wants to give up Frye so quickly, though. without Raef, we'd basically have just Outlaw, Przybilla and Aldridge to many both PF and C. that's very thin. I guess if you add Oden next year, it starts to fill out, but I'm not really convinced. I really think Outlaw evolves into our starting small forward. 

1st round pick, Jack, Sergio & Webster should be more than enough to get Harris. 

five years from now I think there's a good chance Sergio is the best player in the trade.


----------



## Reep

Can someone help me understand why we would want Harris?

I see him as kind of a second tier PG. He doesn't shoot the three any better than Jack or Sergio (or at least he doesn't try). His scoring is moderate, his assists are lower the Brandon's. He is 18th in steals, but that is not exactly a thief. When I see him play, he just looks like all the other second teir PGs in the league. I could see giving up Jack and a first rounder for him, but when you start talking about Outlaw, then we better be getting something more than mediocre back. I just don't see it. What is special about Harris?


----------



## JFizzleRaider

Reep said:


> Can someone help me understand why we would want Harris?
> 
> I see him as kind of a second tier PG. He doesn't shoot the three any better than Jack or Sergio (or at least he doesn't try). His scoring is moderate, his assists are lower the Brandon's. He is 18th in steals, but that is not exactly a thief. When I see him play, he just looks like all the other second teir PGs in the league. I could see giving up Jack and a first rounder for him, but when you start talking about Outlaw, then we better be getting something more than mediocre back. I just don't see it. What is special about Harris?


Defense.


----------



## PorterIn2004

I don't understand all the excitement over Harris. Just looking over his assists to turnover ratio makes me wince. He's not really big enough to play SG -- at least not any better than Blake or Jack. He's not a particularly dangerous 3 point shooter, though his over all shooting percentage is pretty impressive. He's not much of a rebounding threat. I dunno, I just don't get it. Anyone able to help me better understand the appeal?


----------



## PorterIn2004

JFizzleRaider said:


> Defense.


Okay, that helps. Who'd you say he's similar to defensively? Kidd? Snow? Payton?


----------



## Reep

JFizzleRaider said:


> Defense.


Better defense that Outlaw plays--especially at the end of several recent games? I don't think so. 

I don't doubt that Harris is a slight upgrade to Blake defensively, but he is not as good a shooter (although he is a better scorer). I do agree that in NBA trades 6+6<8 (meaning two players rated as 6/10 are not as valuable as one rated 8/10, because the 8 only takes up one spot). I just hope we don't overpay for a PG who is an improvement, but who is not really what we need.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

*Re: In todays hoopshype rumors it has...*



BlazerFan22 said:


> Why don't we just trade Roy, Aldridge, Outlaw and our #1 pick for Devon Harris and some cash.:biggrin:


Only if by #1, you mean Oden . . . then I think Dallas might do it.


----------



## Reep

PorterIn2004 said:


> Okay, that helps. Who'd you say he's similar to defensively? Kidd? Snow? Payton?


He strikes me as a Snow kind of player. Solid, but unspectacular. No way is he the lockdown guy Payton was, or does he have the anticipation of Kidd in his prime.


----------



## Samuel

Reep said:


> Can someone help me understand why we would want Harris?
> 
> I see him as kind of a second tier PG. He doesn't shoot the three any better than Jack or Sergio (or at least he doesn't try). His scoring is moderate, his assists are lower the Brandon's. He is 18th in steals, but that is not exactly a thief. When I see him play, he just looks like all the other second teir PGs in the league. I could see giving up Jack and a first rounder for him, but when you start talking about Outlaw, then we better be getting something more than mediocre back. I just don't see it. What is special about Harris?


He's pretty good, he's the perfect age (been in the league for a couple of years yet has a lot of mileage left on the tires), and has 38 playoff games under his belt already w/ a very good team. 

That said, Frye+Jack+Outlaw is way too steep of a price to pay for him. I could stand losing Frye and Jack, but Outlaw is making enough strides where I could see him making a big difference down the road. 

KP should hold off on making sweeping changes. He should also make a move if the right offer is presented to him. 

PG and C are the only positions we really need to make significant strides in. Oden solves one of those problems. Harris is a worthy enough candidate to sacrifice a few of our pieces for. I could see him emerging into a top-tier player in the next few years.

Since Jack probably isn't part of the long term plans, and we really don't need any mid-to-late first rounders in the next couple of years, AND cap space isn't likely to bear a guy like Paul, a Frye for Harris swap is more than adequate. 

I say do it, provided TO isn't involved.

EDIT: It's interesting to see why KP has been stockpiling Euros. He now has the flexibility to trade his picks because he can bring over young guys he's stashed.


----------



## crowTrobot

hopefully we're in this at all just to see if we can dump miles or raef without giving up more than jack and/or frye, and the other teams are the ones mentioning outlaw.


----------



## alext42083

I'd puke if we gave up on Outlaw now. That will be the biggest mistake that will bite this team in the *** for a long time.


----------



## Jizzy

i would honestly love this trade. getting outlaw and jack would be damn good for the nets


----------



## alext42083

I wonder if KP really is involved in the trade talks as much as it sounds like, or like someone said earlier, that like Chicago was a few years ago, we just have a lot of young talent that people want, so these so-called NBA insiders just drag Portland into it to make it work.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

Whoa whoa whoa, I've never said giving up Outlaw makes this more feasible Reep. I've been against giving up Outlaw. All I'm saying is Devin Harris is a great on the ball defender, hes young, he can get to the basket and finish... He would be a pretty good player for Portland. 

I've been saying Jack + Webster + 1st round pick is much more logical. 

In no way would I trade Outlaw for Harris straight up. 

Theres a decision to be made next year (Webster or Jones) and I would want to keep Jones (Amazing FT shooter, leader, Amazing 3 pt shooter, Veteran)

Jack needs to go, hes not going to be in the teams long term plans.

And the 1st round pick we don't need.

We could trade them Green, or Freeland, or McRoberts or whoever as well.

PG: Harris, Blake
SG: Roy, Rudy
SF: Outlaw, Jones
PF: Aldridge, Frye
C: Oden, Pryzbilla


----------



## Tortimer

Here is what is reported on rotoworld.com:

Jason Kidd-G-Nets Jan. 30 - 3:36 pm et 

The Nets are reportedly in discussions with the Mavericks and Blazers in a deal that would send Jason Kidd to Dallas.

While nothing is confirmed, the potential deal would send Kidd, Malik Allen, Jamaal Magloire, a draft pick and cash to Dallas. The Nets would get Devean George and Jerry Stackhouse from the Mavs, and Travis Outlaw, Jarrett Jack and Channing Frye from Portland, while the Blazers would get Dallas PG Devin Harris. Whether this blockbuster happens or not remains to be seen, but the Nets are reportedly scrambling to move Kidd sooner than later. And we're also not sure what good this trade would do for the Blazers. In fact, it hurts more than it helps.


I just can't believe we would give up Outlaw, Jack, Frye for Harris. We have a decent chance of making the playoffs and I doubt we would even win many games after trading all those players. It just doesn't make sense. We would have no backup PF after trading Frye and Outlaw plus have to many PG's. I do like Harris but only for Jack & Frye or at most Jack and Webster. I would throw in a draft pick but no Outlaw for sure. I think this might be KP's first really bad move. I thought we didn't get enough for Zach but this is way worse. I could see freeing room for LMA and getting rid of Zach but these guys are all good guys and this might just ruin our chemistry.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

Tortimer said:


> Here is what is reported on rotoworld.com:
> 
> Jason Kidd-G-Nets Jan. 30 - 3:36 pm et
> 
> The Nets are reportedly in discussions with the Mavericks and Blazers in a deal that would send Jason Kidd to Dallas.
> 
> While nothing is confirmed, the potential deal would send Kidd, Malik Allen, Jamaal Magloire, a draft pick and cash to Dallas. The Nets would get Devean George and Jerry Stackhouse from the Mavs, and Travis Outlaw, Jarrett Jack and Channing Frye from Portland, while the Blazers would get Dallas PG Devin Harris. Whether this blockbuster happens or not remains to be seen, but the Nets are reportedly scrambling to move Kidd sooner than later. And we're also not sure what good this trade would do for the Blazers. In fact, it hurts more than it helps.
> 
> 
> I just can't believe we would give up Outlaw, Jack, Frye for Harris. We have a decent chance of making the playoffs and I doubt we would even win many games after trading all those players. It just doesn't make sense. We would have no backup PF after trading Frye and Outlaw plus have to many PG's. I do like Harris but only for Jack & Frye or at most Jack and Webster. I would throw in a draft pick but no Outlaw for sure. I think this might be KP's first really bad move. I thought we didn't get enough for Zach but this is way worse. I could see freeing room for LMA and getting rid of Zach but these guys are all good guys and this might just ruin our chemistry.


A Nets fan told me Brandon Bass is rumored to be in the deal going to Portland... 

BLAHHHH!!

Sorry I just threw up in my mouth


----------



## MAS RipCity

I would seriously consider not renewing my season tix if we axed our team like that. Trader Bob was notorious for these kind of crap trades and look where it got us? CAP HELL! For ONCE, can we just leave this team alone and let them grow? Sure, a pg and another backup need to be moved to consolidate space for Oden and Fernandez, but lets wait until the season is over. We have something special brewing here, and it would be a shame to throw it all away for a PG who, in all due respects, is only a notch above Jack.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

BTW the talk of Harris being only a little bit better than Jack is ridiculous. Harris is a much better player than Jack.


----------



## Tortimer

Quick is going to be on 1080 the fan next to talk about the trade rumor.


----------



## Five5even

Here's a question to everyone out here...

Would your view of this trade change if we are able to include Darius Miles in the trade to New Jersey or Dallas?

The trade scenario ESPN and Yahoo are reporting is listing 9 players, however another New Jersey insider website is reporting its at least 12 players, meaning the player list is incomplete...

So what if we included Darius and got some other players in return. What do you think?


----------



## Tortimer

Five5even said:


> Here's a question to everyone out here...
> 
> Would your view of this trade change if we are able to include Darius Miles in the trade to New Jersey or Dallas?
> 
> The trade scenario ESPN and Yahoo are reporting is listing 9 players, however another New Jersey insider website is reporting its at least 12 players, meaning the player list is incomplete...
> 
> So what if we included Darius and got some other players in return. What do you think?


It would be better depending on what other player we got back. I really don't want to trade Outlaw though. I know you need to give up something to get something but IMO Outlaw is our 3rd or 4th best player.


----------



## crowTrobot

Five5even said:


> Would your view of this trade change if we are able to include Darius Miles in the trade to New Jersey or Dallas?



NO, unless outlaw is off the table.


----------



## MrJayremmie

OK, let me put thsi to rest. Harris is 24 years old. He is a good shooter (around as good as blake) a great driver (around as good as jarrett) a Great defender (something like Roy when he tries) amazingly fast (faster than anyone we have i think) and can play true PG.

The guy is a stud, and will be an all star soon enough. He is seriously really good, probably even better then when Roy plays PG, because now Roy can go into scorer mode, and drive and dish. Can you imagine having Harris, then backing him up with Blake? that is amazing! can you imagine how big of a relief it will be for Brandon Roy? think about gettin' Oden, Harris will speed by his defender then throw an alley oop to oden with ease. This guy is seriously the real deal. Think of probably the best charicteristics of our 3 guards, put them in one, and make him a 24 year old with more speed and better defense. Seriously, he is good.

With that being said, giving up Outlaw should not be an option. Jack, Webster, Sergio, 1st is what we should consider, nothin' more, imo.

what do you guys is the limit on what we should offer?


----------



## Perfection

Jack, Outlaw and Frye for Devin Harris (who has some injury concerns). No thanks, that's three young and cheap piece for 1 slightly better piece. We'd be insanely week on the inside...who'd play the backup PF/C with both Outlaw AND Frye gone. No way that happens for that reason alone.


----------



## MrJayremmie

^ i know, i agree. I don't wanna give up Outlaw. I'm not opposed to giving up Frye because he is so damn soft, but not while Oden is down. Hopefully we can do Miles, LaFrentz, Jack, 1st.  lol.


----------



## Tortimer

Quick said on 1080 there was nothing to these trade rumors. I'm not sure he knows anything but maybe. I hope he is right if we are trading Outlaw.


----------



## BlazerFan22

Anyway that Portland could land Nenad Krstic, Devan Harris and cash in this 3 team deal:thinking::cheers:


----------



## BlazerFan22

Tortimer said:


> Quick said on 1080 there was nothing to these trade rumors. I'm not sure he knows anything but maybe. I hope he is right if we are trading Outlaw.


I'm sure thats what Pritcherd told him and of course Pritcherd is going to tell the media that thares nothing going on he dosen't want it in every newspaper. Don't be so gulable McFly:cheers:


----------



## Anonymous Gambler

MrJayremmie said:


> OK, let me put thsi to rest. Harris is 24 years old. He is a good shooter (around as good as blake) a great driver (around as good as jarrett) a Great defender (something like Roy when he tries) amazingly fast (faster than anyone we have i think) and can play true PG.
> 
> The guy is a stud, and will be an all star soon enough. He is seriously really good, probably even better then when Roy plays PG, because now Roy can go into scorer mode, and drive and dish. Can you imagine having Harris, then backing him up with Blake? that is amazing! can you imagine how big of a relief it will be for Brandon Roy? think about gettin' Oden, Harris will speed by his defender then throw an alley oop to oden with ease. This guy is seriously the real deal. Think of probably the best charicteristics of our 3 guards, put them in one, and make him a 24 year old with more speed and better defense. Seriously, he is good.
> 
> With that being said, giving up Outlaw should not be an option. Jack, Webster, Sergio, 1st is what we should consider, nothin' more, imo.
> 
> what do you guys is the limit on what we should offer?


I'd be alright with giving up Outlaw for Harris. Harris is much better. I'd throw in Jack or Sergio and maybe a pick.

Harris gives us the chance to be the #1 defense like next year- a solid perimeter with him and Roy (who has been playing great D lately) and a good interior D with Oden and, eventually, Aldridge.

As long as we don't trade all our 3 point specialists, sign me up!


----------



## Oldmangrouch

As nice as our current run is, it shouldn't be the only concern. Players like Jack, Sergio, Webster, and Frye have not established themselves as part of the team's long-term plan. I don't believe Outlaw has either, but he is closer to that point than the rest.

Take Outlaw out of the equation, and IMHO this is a very good deal for Portland. It *might* disrupt short-term chemistry, but that is not guaranteed. In the long-term, we would be moving useful, but replacable, parts for a guy who could be part of our core for years. What's not to like? 

Put it in these terms: this deal might cost us the 8th seed this year, and help us win a title 2-3 years down the road.


----------



## Samuel

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I9_IGn09Ax0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I9_IGn09Ax0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Talkhard

Jack, Outlaw, and Frye for Devin Harris??? Have you guys lost your minds? There is no way on God's green earth that Pritchard would make this trade. He is way too smart to be suckered like this. Please, let's have a little faith in our GM, for God's sake.


----------



## Reep

MrJayremmie said:


> He is a good shooter (around as good as blake).


Harris is probably better overall, but he is not remotely the shooter that Blake is.

Blake is #8 in the league at 46% on threes, and hits 1.4 per game.

Here's a good comparison:

Player 1: 0.6 3pt shots/game on 1.8 attempts/game

Player 2: 0.8 3pt shots/game on 2.3 attempts/game

Which is a better shooter? I would call this pretty close to a draw given them similarity in number of attempts. 

Player 1 (per 36 min): 17 pts, 6 ast, 2 stl, 3 reb, 3 t/o

Player 2 (per 36 min): 13 pts, 5 ast, 1 stl, 4 reb, 3 t/o

Again, pretty close overall.

_(1 is Harris; 2 is Jack)_

In my mind Harris is just a quicker version of Jack.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

Reep said:


> Harris is probably better overall, but he is not remotely the shooter that Blake is.
> 
> Blake is #8 in the league at 46% on threes, and hits 1.4 per game.
> 
> Here's a good comparison:
> 
> Player 1: 0.6 3pt shots/game on 1.8 attempts/game
> 
> Player 2: 0.8 3pt shots/game on 2.3 attempts/game
> 
> Which is a better shooter? I would call this pretty close to a draw given them similarity in number of attempts.
> 
> Player 1 (per 36 min): 17 pts, 6 ast, 2 stl, 3 reb, 3 t/o
> 
> Player 2 (per 36 min): 13 pts, 5 ast, 1 stl, 4 reb, 3 t/o
> 
> Again, pretty close overall.
> 
> _(1 is Harris; 2 is Jack)_
> 
> In my mind Harris is just a quicker version of Jack.


And a much better defender than Jack


----------



## ehizzy3

harris is better at jack at everything


----------



## crowTrobot

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I'd be alright with giving up Outlaw for Harris. Harris is much better.



no offense meant, but that's insane. harris might be a better on-ball defender, but his offensive skills are nowhere near outlaw's.


----------



## Samuel

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/holl...istics?sort=per&qual=true&pos=pg&seasonType=2

*Top 10 in PER at PG... let's go down the list:*

1. Paul: Ungettable, probably. He's already an MVP candidate and likely won't opt out of his contract.

2. Billups: Too old.

3. Nash: Too old.

4. Jose Calderon: Possibly, though I don't think Toronto is looking to move him given TJ Ford's injury.

5. Ford: Injury-prone is an understatement.

6. Baron Davis: (I wish). He's too old and doesn't match the Blazers' window. Plus I'm not sure if his playing style would fit what Portland is about.

7. Deron Williams: Finishes #5 on Bill Simmons' trade value index for a reason. Untouchable. (Plus it'd be an inner-division move... yeah. not happening)

8. Tony Parker: Might be a possibility in a year or two, but not yet. He'll be around as long as the Spurs are a contender.

9. Devin Harris: Hmmm...

--

Someone stop me. I'm starting to talk myself into this.


----------



## Reep

ehizzy3 said:


> harris is better at jack at everything


Not rebounding.

I'm not against Harris. I just think he would be an minor upgrade over Blake. He appears to be more consistant than Jack, but you can't argue that their numbers are very similar. 

I would rather have Harris than Jack. I would even through in Frye or Martell (if KP thinks Martell will always be a head case) or the first round pick, or maybe both. But, I'm sure that Outlaw is not part of the deal.


----------



## Reep

Samuel said:


> http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/holl...istics?sort=per&qual=true&pos=pg&seasonType=2
> 
> *Top 10 in PER at PG... let's go down the list:*
> 
> 
> 9. Devin Harris: Hmmm...
> 
> --
> 
> Someone stop me. I'm starting to talk myself into this.



This is the best evidence I've seen to this point supporting the trade. I would still rather give up a combination of Jack, Frye, Martell or pick.


----------



## crowTrobot

outlaw is up to #14 SF in PER coming off the bench, ahead of guys like granger, artest, turkoglu, t. prince, peja etc. his trade value should be at WORST equal to harris straight up, and i think it's a stretch to say harris is the more valuable overall player. giving up outlaw in a package for harris would be insane.


----------



## MrJayremmie

Keep Outlaw, don't trade away more than 3 players, or maybe 2 and a pick, and i'm 100% down with this trade.

Jack and either webster, frye, a pick, or w/e. Harris is a stud.


----------



## Samuel

crowTrobot said:


> outlaw is up to #14 SF in PER coming off the bench, ahead of guys like granger, artest, turkoglu, t. prince, peja etc. his trade value should be at WORST equal to harris straight up, and i think it's a stretch to say harris is the more valuable overall player. giving up outlaw in a package for harris would be insane.


Well said.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

now i am not trying to pump up my knowledge or anything but i feel i have a great grasp of basketball, i will admit that many of you know an infinite amount more about blazer history (partially because i dont live in the area and am never exposed to it) but i feel like i know a lot about prospects and players in the NBA

okay okay. lets sort through a little of this.

1. there is no way you trade outlaw unless it is straight up. no GM in the NBA would trade a freak athlete that can actually play the game. (and also your best player's best friend)

2. harris is better at PG than *ANYONE* on this roster, including roy

3. what does a team need that has this many offensive weapons? a distributer who can slash and actually FINISH!! (cough*Jack*cough)

4. harris is a lock down defender, better than anyone on this team for his position other than ODEN. 

5. harris is faster than anyone on this team, except possibly sergio, and he actually moves without the ball

6. what does a combo guard need that plays next to roy? he must be able to create for himself and others but he has to be used to playing with playmakers. harris currently plays with 3 amazing ones in howard, dirk, and terry.

7. can you imagine a team with 2 lock down defenders (harris and oden), and 2 above average ones (roy and aldridge)?

as long as TO is not in the trade i give up a lot for this kid


----------



## PorterIn2004

Here's a question:

_If_ a trade like this were to go down, could KP then bring Freeland in immediately?


----------



## Samuel

Hm.

1. Harris
2. Roy
3. Webster
4. Aldridge
5. Przybilla

6. Sergio
7. Blake
8. Jones
9. McRoberts
10. LaFrentz

11. Green
12. ???

13. ???
14. Oden
15. Miles


----------



## MrJayremmie

> now i am not trying to pump up my knowledge or anything but i feel i have a great grasp of basketball, i will admit that many of you know an infinite amount more about blazer history (partially because i dont live in the area and am never exposed to it) but i feel like i know a lot about prospects and players in the NBA
> 
> okay okay. lets sort through a little of this.
> 
> 1. there is no way you trade outlaw unless it is straight up. no GM in the NBA would trade a freak athlete that can actually play the game. (and also your best player's best friend)
> 
> 2. harris is better at PG than ANYONE on this roster, including roy
> 
> 3. what does a team need that has this many offensive weapons? a distributer who can slash and actually FINISH!! (cough*Jack*cough)
> 
> 4. harris is a lock down defender, better than anyone on this team for his position other than ODEN.
> 
> 5. harris is faster than anyone on this team, except possibly sergio, and he actually moves without the ball
> 
> 6. what does a combo guard need that plays next to roy? he must be able to create for himself and others but he has to be used to playing with playmakers. harris currently plays with 3 amazing ones in howard, dirk, and terry.
> 
> 7. can you imagine a team with 2 lock down defenders (harris and oden), and 2 above average ones (roy and aldridge)?
> 
> as long as TO is not in the trade i give up a lot for this kid


exactly dude. If the trade would take Jack, maybe Frye, Maybe Webster, a 1st round pick, maybe James Jones, Maybe Sergio, and get only Harris in return, i think portland should pull the trigger without a doubt.

As long as Outlaw isn't in the trade and of course Roy, Aldridge and Oden, i'm happy. Our starting 5 would be maybe tops in the league next year.


----------



## ryanjend22

no.

thats all.



just no.


----------



## MrJayremmie

^ why? take Outlaw's name out of it, and i think management would be crazy not to make a move for Harris. He is the PERFECT guard for this system. He is 24, so he will be with the team for their 10 year reign. He is athletic fast, can shoot, can drive and finish, can create for others, best of all, he can play massive defense. He is also quick as hell. Perfect compliment to Roy. With Oden comin' in next year to sure up our inside, our Defense woudl be killer.

Jack, and someone else, then a 1st round pick, (maybe an oversees guy or Green or McRoberts if we could) and we are set! god that would be sexy.


----------



## ryanjend22

MrJayremmie said:


> ^ why? take Outlaw's name out of it, and i think management would be crazy not to make a move for Harris. He is the PERFECT guard for this system. He is 24, so he will be with the team for their 10 year reign. He is athletic fast, can shoot, can drive and finish, can create for others, best of all, he can play massive defense. He is also quick as hell. Perfect compliment to Roy. With Oden comin' in next year to sure up our inside, our Defense woudl be killer.
> 
> Jack, and someone else, then a 1st round pick, (maybe an oversees guy or Green or McRoberts if we could) and we are set! god that would be sexy.


well the problem is outlaws name IS in it. thats what im saying no to.

and i like channing off the bench. jack is an obvious "whatever."


----------



## drexlersdad

in order, with highest first...

chris paul, steve nash, baron davis, deron williams, jason kidd, chauncy billups, jose calderon, brandon roy, mo williams, monta ellis, tony parker, andre miller, tj ford, and jamal tinsley all have higher efficiency ratings than devin harris. 

though... he is young, and can certainly improve, and he will instantly improve our pg position.

you wanna know where jarret jack and steve blake are on the list? 

behind such stalwarts as sebastian telfair, stephon marbury, jason williams, earl watson, marko jaric, and jordan farmar. not to mentian rafer alston, nate robinson, mike conley, beno udrih, rajon rondo, antonio daniels and derek fisher. 

Devin Harris and his new extension have 5 more years AFTER THIS ONE at 8,264,463, 9,132,231, 10,000,000, 10,867,769, and 11,735,537. as in dollars. 

also

i really doubt koponen/freeland have value at all in the trade market, and forget about McRoberts. Would we jump at the chance to get someone else's D-Leaguer/obscure euro? they might be good NBA players someday, but not for a while.


----------



## MrJayremmie

If we want a shot at the playoffs this year, we need to get Harris. and trade anybody but Oden, Outlaw, Roy, Aldridge..

Doubt it will happen. It was a fun run, got my hopes up for the playoffs, but i'm guessin' we are 9th now?


----------



## BlazerFan22

MrJayremmie said:


> If we want a shot at the playoffs this year, we need to get Harris. and trade anybody but Oden, Outlaw, Roy, Aldridge..
> 
> Doubt it will happen. It was a fun run, got my hopes up for the playoffs, but i'm guessin' we are 9th now?


So now we are giveing up just like that?


----------



## wastro

Apparently, BlazerFan22. One loss to last year's Eastern Conference Champions (and the best player in the NBA) and we're looking at the lottery.

(In all seriousness, just ignore the Blazers fans who think this loss is the end of the season. They've forgot that Portland is still in the thick of things and is already a much better team than they were last year.)


----------



## BlazerFan22

wastro said:


> Apparently, BlazerFan22. One loss to last year's Eastern Conference Champions (and the best player in the NBA) and we're looking at the lottery.
> 
> (In all seriousness, just ignore the Blazers fans who think this loss is the end of the season. They've forgot that Portland is still in the thick of things and is already a much better team than they were last year.)


Right, We have a lot to look forward to the Blazers have had a fantastic season. No one thought the Blazers would be a winning team. We still have a chance.:cheers:


----------



## MrJayremmie

We are in 9th place. 1 game back of the playoffs, we are fighting Utah, Denver, Golden State, and Houston for the 7th and 8th spots... we are 1-2 on our home stand, and should be 0-3.. yea, i don't think we will make it.

That being said, our young team will learn much more from a loss, playing like they did, than a win. Roy needs to step it up also. 

I'm not givin' up, and will still be watching and rooting for them every game, i'm just bein' realistic. I really think a piece like Harris would give us a shot this year, but would help us even more in the long run.


----------



## wastro

It doesn't matter what we SHOULD be, it's what we ARE. We lost the Houston game because we had no energy, and this game was extremely close. No need to panic. Homestand isn't over yet. If they finish it at 3-3 or 2-4, then we can stop talking playoffs.

And by the way, it doesn't take much to make up one game in the NBA playoff picture. Things could be a whole lot worse.


----------



## Schilly

ANyone Notice that Neither Jack nor Frye played in the 4th? When has Nate not Played Jack in the 4th quarter?


----------



## BlazerFan22

Schilly said:


> ANyone Notice that Neither Jack nor Frye played in the 4th? When has Nate not Played Jack in the 4th quarter?


Ya I noticed it Jack is always in the game come 4qtr and lately so has Frye. Nate went with Joel this time interesting:cheers:


----------



## MrJayremmie

Maybe the trade rumors are havin' an impact? Frye, Jack, LaFrentz or a pick for Harris would be sexy!

And yea, you guys are right, we are still in the picture, and still way overachieving. Our chances are slim, but even if we do get 10th, bein' over .500 this season will be AWESOME!


----------



## craigehlo

This team is getting zero easy buckets. We are consistently shooting under 40% and looking lost when we Roy leaves the game. 

This simply isn't a playoff team with the current roster.


----------



## KingSpeed

MrJayremmie said:


> We are in 9th place. 1 game back of the playoffs, we are fighting Utah, Denver, Golden State, and Houston for the 7th and 8th spots... we are 1-2 on our home stand, and should be 0-3.. yea, i don't think we will make it.
> 
> That being said, our young team will learn much more from a loss, playing like they did, than a win. Roy needs to step it up also.
> 
> I'm not givin' up, and will still be watching and rooting for them every game, i'm just bein' realistic. I really think a piece like Harris would give us a shot this year, but would help us even more in the long run.


We're fighting them for three spots. Not two.


----------



## BlazerFan22

KP also left the arena early in the game, He was shown next to paul Allen. In the 2nd half they show Paul agian moments later whare was KP? Outside on his cellphone talking with the Nets or Mavs GM? Interesting:cheers:


----------



## MAS RipCity

Do we have a shot to make the playoffs? Yes. Will we? Doubtful. No one one this team likes to attack the hoop consistently, we shoot too many jumpers, we can't seem to get the big rebounds, and we make the dumbest turnovers sometimes. Worse loss of the season.


----------



## Yega1979

I'd give up Jack, Webster and a #1 for Harris. I like Jacks attitude, but I'm sicking watching him step out of bounds, travel, and **** up fast breaks. Martell may turn out to be good...but his jump shot is just soo streaky. He's off more than he's on...and when he's off, he's WAY off.


----------



## hasoos

I don't know if I would go that far. This team isn't about now. It is about a year or so from now.


----------



## BlazerFan22

Mark Stien reported on ESPN talks have stoped and it may be becouse the deal is done and they just have to announce it or one of the teams backed out.:cheers:


----------



## Yega1979

hasoos said:


> How about keeping the trade talk in the trade talk thread, and leaving this one to game talk. There is already 9 pages devoted to it over there, you can't miss it off the main page.


Said Hasoos in the trade talk thread...............


----------



## BlazerFan22

Sounds like Devan Harris may be a Blazers:cheers:


----------



## KingSpeed

If we trade Outlaw, I will give up watching the team.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano

BlazerFan22 said:


> Sounds like Devan Harris may be a Blazers:cheers:


Based on what?


----------



## Sonny-Canzano

ZackAddy said:


> If we trade Outlaw, I will give up watching the team.


I wouldn't worry about Outlaw being in the deal. This is Kevin Pritchard, not John Nash. We have a GM who knows what he is doing.


----------



## craigehlo

ZackAddy said:


> If we trade Outlaw, I will give up watching the team.


That's the vibe I got from a lot of folks I talked with at the game tonight. It would be a PR blunder letting him go.

If it's Jack, Martell and Fry in the deal, I'm fine with that.


----------



## Schilly

I doubt it's Otlaw


----------



## Perfection

Well the upside to Outlaw is that he's on a cheap contract for another couple of years. No way does Jack/Frye/Outlaw = Harris. That's three young character guys that all have shown pretty darn good talent. Besides, Frye/Outlaw are the backup big men. Unless you want to play a big-man rotation of LMA/Pryz and Raef for the rest of the season, there is no way the deal goes down. 

I don't mind losing Jack and Frye, as I figured that they would be the odd men out of the rotation when Oden and Fernandez are here, but Outlaw has really shown to be a go-to scorer, and I'd hate to see us give him up now. But if they feel Martell will be better...whatever.

In KP we trust.


----------



## Samuel

Where are you guys getting all these reports from?


----------



## Minstrel

Good analysis from TrueHoop:



> But for Portland? For the team I follow most closely?
> 
> In the NBA, there are only a handful of young, affordable players. Of those, there are only a few who have shown signs they can really play. Of those, only a few are known to be solid citizens in the locker room and off the court. Of those, even fewer have been part of winning teams.
> 
> People almost never give those guys up. To give up three or four of them in one trade?
> 
> What's more Travis Outlaw, lately, has been something of a marvel. He has been almost perfect at both ends of the floor in crunch time. He has a reasonable contract. He is young. His vastly improved shot shows he works. And he plays one of the few positions on the floor that lets him contribute alongside Portland's keepers Brandon Roy, LaMarcus Aldridge, and Greg Oden.
> 
> If you give up a player like that, at this early stage of his career, you'd think it would be for something really special.
> 
> Devin Harris is a nice player, don't get me wrong. But he doesn't knock my socks off like that.
> 
> So that was my first thought. This is just crazy talk. Happens all the time in the NBA.
> 
> Also, there are some problems with this trade. Play with the trade machine all you want -- it's not working, as described, under the rules. In addition to the basic problem of salaries not matching, Devin Harris has a "poison pill" contract, which means his salary in any trade is small to the outgoing team, but much bigger -- an average of his entire extension, to the incoming team. Devean George has one-year Bird rights, which means (now we're deep in the backwaters of the Collective Bargaining Agreement) that he could decline to be part of any trade, and the teams would have to honor that.
> 
> But as the day has progressed, evidence has been popping up that something like this might really have legs.
> 
> So I spent a chunk of the afternoon researching Devin Harris, trying to get in the mind of Portland's GM, Kevin Pritchard.
> 
> Pritchard, bless him, is not like most fans.
> For one thing, he has his own convictions about players, and that is king. He's not like us people, who think: well, gee, that Sergio Rodriguez sure had a nice game against Atlanta! He has his own metrics, and he believes in them to his core, and will make decisions accordingly.
> For another thing, he knows the current Blazers better than almost anyone. If there is some flaw that would prevent this or that player from thriving long-term in Portland, Pritchard would know. For instance, when Oden comes back next year and minutes and shots are harder to come by, who is going to become a problem and who is not? Or when people start getting big contracts the year after that, who might become the jealous pouter? These are the things he has to worry about.
> As satisfied as Portland fans might be with making the playoffs and seeing some fun basketball, Pritchard has to be all about winning a championship. Not just making it to the conference finals, but winning the whole darn thing. That takes a bunch of players peaking together in a special way, not just some guys who play well once in a while.
> 
> Portland clearly has to move some pieces -- I recently put them on a list of teams most likely to trade before the deadline. They are on a course to have 22 players soon, and of course, you are only allowed to carry 15.
> 
> Also, the point guard position is a question mark. Steve Blake has been something of a rock -- he's an excellent shooter, and this team can get shooters open -- but backups Jarrett Jack and Sergio Rodriguez are both sometimes on and sometimes off.
> 
> Synergy Sports has very detailed statistics about how different players shoot from all over the floor. Harris is rated as a "very good" catch-and-shoot scorer. He also gets a lot of points at the rim. His mid-range game is more average. He is among the league's best at catching the ball while diving to the rim, catching on the run, and scoring.
> 
> So, in essence, it sounds like he'd be a good guy to have catching passes from a double-teamed Brandon Roy.
> 
> He's long for his position, and super fast with or without the ball, with a little hint of Tony Parker in how he can create his own fast break by zipping through a crowd and finishing at the rim. He also has a reputation as a good defender, and has played in the NBA Finals. In terms of straight PER, Devin Harris is currently the ninth best point guard in the NBA. 82 Games has a bunch of statistics that show the Mavericks are far better when Harris is on the floor vs. when he is not.
> 
> Not a lot of 24-year-old point guards can say all that.
> 
> If you're Kevin Pritchard, getting a little tired of question marks at the point guard position as you envision your title-winning team, I could see getting a little excited about Devin Harris.
> 
> Pritchard is from the school that says you identify the players you want, and then you go get them.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, Devin Harris is someone who lights up the spreadsheets that the Blazer scouting staff looks at. Maybe, in some fashion, he shows up as the perfect guy to play alongside the likes of Brandon Roy in the backcourt.
> 
> And maybe, just maybe that's worth shipping out a ton of young talent.


http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-29-124/Trade-Rumors-are-Fun-.html


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

BlazerFan22 said:


> Sounds like Devan Harris may be a Blazers:cheers:


something new? or just a feeling?


----------



## Samuel

He weighed both sides really well. He addressed the flashes of potential (well, more like a slow burn) that Travis Outlaw has been showing this year.

He also talked about how hard it is to get a group of really good guys together.

Finally, he addressed the thing that has been knawing at my mind all day: that KP might be really worried about this PG hole in the '10 depth chart and be wondering how he's going to solve it.

Will Roy suffice at the point, or would he be better in tandem with a point with complimentary skills?


----------



## KingSpeed

How do you think this gossip affected our team's play tonight? Outlaw is Roy's best friend.


----------



## Schilly

Outlaws not going anywhere


----------



## HOWIE

Schilly said:


> Outlaws not going anywhere


Sez you! :lol:

I think it has to be Jack & Frye. I'd really be heartbroken if Outlaw was added to the deal, however if he was I would want a much greater return then Harris. If this deal goes through then Pritchard must really like Harris and believes that he is our PG of the future as his contract is through what......2013?


----------



## Minstrel

Harris is 24. His contract takes him only through his prime. If Pritchard believes he's well-suited for this team and a keeper, he's a fairly ideal target. He compliments the team's window very well. Harris' great defense, catch-and-shoot game and ability to finish at the rim could all be very very valuable for Portland. He's not a brillant passer, but with Roy in the same backcourt, the passing load can be shared making it less of an issue.

I'm quite conflicted over the idea of dealing Outlaw for Harris, but I can certainly see how it might make sense

.


----------



## KingSpeed

If we trade Outlaw, I can't root for this team. He may be my favorite player on the team.


----------



## HOWIE

Minstrel said:


> Harris is 24. His contract takes him only through his prime. If Pritchard believes he's well-suited for this team and a keeper, he's a fairly ideal target. He compliments the team's window very well. Harris' great defense, catch-and-shoot game and ability to finish at the rim could all be very very valuable for Portland. He's not a brillant passer, but with Roy in the same backcourt, the passing load can be shared making it less of an issue.
> 
> I'm quite conflicted over the idea of dealing Outlaw for Harris, but I can certainly see how it might make sense
> 
> .


I can deal with moving Jack, Frye, and a pick, but adding Outlaw to the deal really makes me think we're paying to much for Harris. I'd hope that we could add another player.......like Miles.....now that would make a lot of people happy. Paul Allen did look sad at the game, maybe Pritchard finally moved Miles and this is a blockbuster of a deal? Heck I'd throw in our first rounder if that was the case. :biggrin:


----------



## DHarris34Phan

As you guys probably know, Devin is my boy. I have been touting him since his senior year in HS. That being said, if you are giving Outlaw and Jack and getting Harris, I think you should.

Harris
Roy
Webster
Aldridge
Oden

That is a top team for a decade. I could see that team winning titles once SA, Phoenix, Dallas, Detroit, and Boston are past their times in 2-3 years.

I love watching Devin on Dallas, but watching him with that team would be awesome. Plus, it would give me a reason to move to Oregon, where hippies like me can live in peace!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

You guys should think of Devin as a young Chauncey Billups. The guy plays lock down D, and has developed his offensive game nicely. At only 25 (at the end of Feb.), Devin legitimately has 10 year where he is going to be a fringe All Star, and will be making All Defensive teams.

His contract right now is very reasonable for what he brings, too.


----------



## HOWIE

DHarris34Phan said:


> As you guys probably know, Devin is my boy. I have been touting him since his senior year in HS. That being said, if you are giving Outlaw and Jack and getting Harris, I think you should.
> 
> Harris
> Roy
> Webster
> Aldridge
> Oden
> 
> That is a top team for a decade. I could see that team winning titles once SA, Phoenix, Dallas, Detroit, and Boston are past their times in 2-3 years.
> 
> I love watching Devin on Dallas, but watching him with that team would be awesome. Plus, it would give me a reason to move to Oregon, where hippies like me can live in peace!!


I think I'd feel better if it was Webster instead of Outlaw, I understand that Portland needs to clear up a spot on the team to make room for Rudy and a number one pick, but that really is a lot to move for one player....but in Pritchard I trust, Tom Penn I'm sure is in on the deal so I'm sure we'll end up with something on the backend that will turn into something special (exception or future considerations)

I love and hate this time of year.....ugh.


----------



## KingSpeed

Thanks for the positive words. It's good to hear. I just can't give up Outlaw for him.


----------



## HOWIE

DHarris34Phan said:


> You guys should think of Devin as a young Chauncey Billups. The guy plays lock down D, and has developed his offensive game nicely. At only 25 (at the end of Feb.), Devin legitimately has 10 year where he is going to be a fringe All Star, and will be making All Defensive teams.
> 
> His contract right now is very reasonable for what he brings, too.


Don't get me wrong, I think Harris would be a very nice addition to the Blazers, I think that it is just the sticker shock that has me second guessing the idea.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

HOWIE said:


> I think I'd feel better if it was Webster instead of Outlaw, I understand that Portland needs to clear up a spot on the team to make room for Rudy and a number one pick, but that really is a lot to move for one player....but in Pritchard I trust, Tom Penn I'm sure is in on the deal so I'm sure we'll end up with something on the backend that will turn into something special.
> 
> I love and hate this time of year.....ugh.


I am not one to judge Outlaw/Webster, I only know Outlaw was mentioned in the trade rumor.

What I can say, is that once the older PGs have declined in the next couple years (Kidd, Nash, Billups), Devin will firmly sit on the level of top PGs in the league, behind Paul, Parker, and maybe D. Williams.

Basically, Devin Harris is a top 5 PG under the age of 25. Trading Jack and either Webster/Outlaw would definitely be worth it, IMO.


----------



## HOWIE

ZackAddy said:


> Thanks for the positive words. It's good to hear. I just can't give up Outlaw for him.



I think that a lot of people are in the same boat ZackAdy. We do have like a million second rounders, I say send them all to New Jersey, like we're going to need them, we have like 22 players and only 15 spots to play them now, like we need to keep stashing players in Europe.


----------



## whatsmyname

i hate big trades...so complicated. Roy mentions outlaw as one of the guy he gets along with the best because he is humble.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

ZackAddy said:


> Thanks for the positive words. It's good to hear. I just can't give up Outlaw for him.


I can understand. Outlaw is having a breakthrough year. His contract is awesome too.

It must be a tough situation for Portland fans. From the looks of things, a Jack/Webster package would be better for you guys. If the deal goes down, and you can keep Outlaw, Portland would supplant Dallas as my favorite team out West. That team would be amazing for years to come.


----------



## HOWIE

DHarris34Phan said:


> I am not one to judge Outlaw/Webster, I only know Outlaw was mentioned in the trade rumor.
> 
> What I can say, is that once the older PGs have declined in the next couple years (Kidd, Nash, Billups), Devin will firmly sit on the level of top PGs in the league, behind Paul, Parker, and maybe D. Williams.
> 
> Basically, Devin Harris is a top 5 PG under the age of 25. Trading Jack and either Webster/Outlaw would definitely be worth it, IMO.


I guess there have been different takes on what the trade really is..... I have heard that it is Jack, Frye, Outlaw-Webster-Raef-Przybilla (pick one) and a pick to New Jersey, which makes me ask, what is coming back to Portland, I know it isn't all those players, but the later two have decent size contracts.

I think that Jack, Frye, a 3 million dollar check and a couple of picks is more than fair. Just leave my Bo Outlaw alone......I meant Travis, Travis Outlaw!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## HOWIE

Obstacles in way of deal that sends Kidd back to Dallas




> Such a trade would involve at least a dozen players, cash sweeteners and future draft picks. In a breakdown of the most noteworthy principles, Portland would land Mavericks guard Devin Harris and possibly Mavs forward Brandon Bass, New Jersey would receive draft and financial considerations, Dallas' Jerry Stackhouse and a trio of young prospects from Portland (*Travis Outlaw, Channing Frye and Jarrett Jack)* while the Mavericks would score Kidd.


Read the whole thing before you fall out of your chair.


----------



## maxiep

ZackAddy said:


> If we trade Outlaw, I can't root for this team. He may be my favorite player on the team.



Speed, I appreciate your position, but if you got over Sheed, you'll get over this. There are a lot of likable folks on this team. I actually find myself with the opposite problem: I like so many players on this team, I have trouble choosing a favorite.


----------



## HOWIE

maxiep said:


> Speed, I appreciate your position, but if you got over Sheed, you'll get over this. There are a lot of likable folks on this team. I actually find myself with the opposite problem: I like so many players on this team, I have trouble choosing a favorite.


Greg Oden is my favorite and he hasn't played a game.


----------



## KingSpeed

Outlaw is my favorite, but I do love them all, even Jack who is probably the most expendable.


----------



## NateBishop3

I've been very happy about the way the team has been playing this season. We've had some pleasant surprises and I would hate to see the team gutted after they've come so far. With that said, this team has too much young talent. We have a logjam at the small forward spot, and we need to cash in some chips in order to thin the herd so to speak. Here are my thoughts on this trade.

Devin Harris - His numbers don't knock me to my knees with 14.4 points, 5.3 assists, and 2.38 turnovers per game, but I think Devin has yet to really show how good he could be. He averages 1.4 steals per game, which would be nice seeing as Brandon Roy leads the team right now with a meager .93 per game. He is known as a defensive stopper, and with Roy showing he's more than capable on defense it would create quite the tandem in the backcourt. 

Mostly I like how Harris pushes the ball and attacks the rim. Our team tends to rely on the jump shot way too much, and adding a slasher would really help our offense. Jarrett Jack can go to the hole from time to time, but seeing as Jack is quite possibly one of the worst finishers in the NBA (next to Damon Stoudamire) it doesn't always help more than it hurts. 

Travis Outlaw - I've been an Outlaw fan since he came in the league. He's a great guy and I know he works hard on his game. The problem is, Travis doesn't have the best basketball IQ which limits his game. He'll never be Brandon Roy, which is fine, but it means that what you see is what you get. He has turned into a very nice mid range jump shooter and occasionally he attacks the rim. I sometimes wish Travis would go to the hole more often, but you can't argue with the results when he's consistently hitting his jumpers. 

All in all, I like Travis but I feel he's replaceable. If you can get something of greater need then you cash him in. In my opinion, Martell Webster has the tools to be a better player than Travis. He has a smoother stroke and he doesn't need the ball to score. You can run Martell off screens keep him constantly moving until he finds daylight. Travis is most effective either as a spot up shooter or creating off the dribble. Martell has a better basketball IQ and I think with time and confidence he will surpass Travis on the basketball court. Time will tell. 

Channing Frye - I like what Frye has done this season. He has done what Nate has asked. He runs the pick and roll pretty well (especially when he's hitting his shot) he rebounds, and tries his best on defense. He isn't an All Star but he is a nice role player and it would hurt to lose him. He is also a character guy, so he would be missed in the locker room. 

Jarrett Jack - I am not a fan of Jarrett. He is a nice guy, he is a leader, but his overall play is sub par. He is a 6'3 shooting guard trying to play point. He isn't the best shooter, he can't finish at the rim, and he is absolutely terrible on a fast break. He doesn't even use his size to his advantage. A 6'3 point guard should be able to post up a smaller guy like Chris Paul. I have never seen Jack even attempt to do such a thing. I like Jarrett but I will be happy when he is gone. I've always felt he was the weakest link on this team.

Our rotation would look something like this:

Harris, Blake, Sergio, Green
Roy
Webster, Jones
Aldridge, LaFrentz
Przybilla

Next season we would add Oden and Rudy so our rotation would look like:

Harris, BLake, Sergio, Green
Roy, Rudy
Webster, Jones
Aldridge, LaFrentz
Oden, Przybilla

It's funny, it looks like Pritchard is building the Spurs.

Harris = Parker (slasher)
Roy = Ginobili (mid-range jumper/slasher)
Webster = Sean Elliott (shooter)
Aldridge = Duncan (mid-range jumper/decent postgame)
Oden = David Robinson (defensive center/dominant in the post)

Obviously it's not a straight across match, and some of the comparisons are a reach at this point, but it's not far off. It's the same mold. The same build. Slashing point guard, shooting guard with a deadly mid range game and the ability to get to the rim, small forward who can shoot from anywhere, power forward who can pull the defense away from the basket, and a center that will pound the inside. I'd say Pritchard has done a pretty good job, depending on whether the Harris deal goes through. 

Like I said, I'd hate to lose Travis, but I feel this team needs to thin the roster a bit and it would open up the space for our guys next season. If this is the deal KP makes I will back him on it. I tossed him under the bus after the Randolph deal and that turned out pretty darn good, so I'm going to just trust his judgment on this one.


----------



## c_note

Outlaw always my favorite. Martell close 2nd.


----------



## LameR

What I don't get about this if it were to go through would be why we still keep Blake and Sergio. If we get Harris, he'll be taking most of the minutes at PG. I'm guessing only one of Blake or Sergio would take the remainder. The only thing I can think of would be to relegate Blake to a backup role and use Sergio's flashes of brilliance as an incentive for other teams to go after him in a trade.

I still would prefer to keep with what we have.


----------



## darkhelmit54

LameR said:


> What I don't get about this if it were to go through would be why we still keep Blake and Sergio. If we get Harris, he'll be taking most of the minutes at PG. I'm guessing only one of Blake or Sergio would take the remainder. The only thing I can think of would be to relegate Blake to a backup role and use Sergio's flashes of brilliance as an incentive for other teams to go after him in a trade.
> 
> I still would prefer to keep with what we have.


He could plug right into Jack's role right now and no one's minutes would really be any more messed up than now. And IF Frye or Outlaw is going out too, either way some time at SF will be cleared up and whoever's left will play SF along with James Jones a little, so I think we just go a little smaller but we'd be fine. Blake expires year after next, by then we'll be more than stable to let him go and let Sergio loose a bit more.

Blake/Harris/Sergio
Roy/Harris
Webster/Jones/Roy
Aldridge/(OutFry)/Jones
Pryzbilla/Aldridge

we'd get by, next year it would be really fun though

Harris/Blake/Sergio
Roy/Fernandez
Webster/Jones?
Aldridge/(Outfry)
Oden/Pryzbilla

I'm really hoping this goes through as either Jack/Frye/1st or Jack/Outlaw/1st, Harris would be perfect next to Roy and provide much more balance in the fast break for us than we have now.


----------



## HOWIE

NateBishop3 said:


> I've been very happy about the way the team has been playing this season. We've had some pleasant surprises and I would hate to see the team gutted after they've come so far. With that said, this team has too much young talent. We have a logjam at the small forward spot, and we need to cash in some chips in order to thin the herd so to speak. Here are my thoughts on this trade.
> 
> Devin Harris - His numbers don't knock me to my knees with 14.4 points, 5.3 assists, and 2.38 turnovers per game, but I think Devin has yet to really show how good he could be. He averages 1.4 steals per game, which would be nice seeing as Brandon Roy leads the team right now with a meager .93 per game. He is known as a defensive stopper, and with Roy showing he's more than capable on defense it would create quite the tandem in the backcourt.
> 
> Mostly I like how Harris pushes the ball and attacks the rim. Our team tends to rely on the jump shot way too much, and adding a slasher would really help our offense. Jarrett Jack can go to the hole from time to time, but seeing as Jack is quite possibly one of the worst finishers in the NBA (next to Damon Stoudamire) it doesn't always help more than it hurts.
> 
> Travis Outlaw - I've been an Outlaw fan since he came in the league. He's a great guy and I know he works hard on his game. The problem is, Travis doesn't have the best basketball IQ which limits his game. He'll never be Brandon Roy, which is fine, but it means that what you see is what you get. He has turned into a very nice mid range jump shooter and occasionally he attacks the rim. I sometimes wish Travis would go to the hole more often, but you can't argue with the results when he's consistently hitting his jumpers.
> 
> All in all, I like Travis but I feel he's replaceable. If you can get something of greater need then you cash him in. In my opinion, Martell Webster has the tools to be a better player than Travis. He has a smoother stroke and he doesn't need the ball to score. You can run Martell off screens keep him constantly moving until he finds daylight. Travis is most effective either as a spot up shooter or creating off the dribble. Martell has a better basketball IQ and I think with time and confidence he will surpass Travis on the basketball court. Time will tell.
> 
> Channing Frye - I like what Frye has done this season. He has done what Nate has asked. He runs the pick and roll pretty well (especially when he's hitting his shot) he rebounds, and tries his best on defense. He isn't an All Star but he is a nice role player and it would hurt to lose him. He is also a character guy, so he would be missed in the locker room.
> 
> Jarrett Jack - I am not a fan of Jarrett. He is a nice guy, he is a leader, but his overall play is sub par. He is a 6'3 shooting guard trying to play point. He isn't the best shooter, he can't finish at the rim, and he is absolutely terrible on a fast break. He doesn't even use his size to his advantage. A 6'3 point guard should be able to post up a smaller guy like Chris Paul. I have never seen Jack even attempt to do such a thing. I like Jarrett but I will be happy when he is gone. I've always felt he was the weakest link on this team.
> 
> Our rotation would look something like this:
> 
> Harris, Blake, Sergio, Green
> Roy
> Webster, Jones
> Aldridge, LaFrentz
> Przybilla
> 
> Next season we would add Oden and Rudy so our rotation would look like:
> 
> Harris, BLake, Sergio, Green
> Roy, Rudy
> Webster, Jones
> Aldridge, LaFrentz
> Oden, Przybilla
> 
> It's funny, it looks like Pritchard is building the Spurs.
> 
> Harris = Parker (slasher)
> Roy = Ginobili (mid-range jumper/slasher)
> Webster = Sean Elliott (shooter)
> Aldridge = Duncan (mid-range jumper/decent postgame)
> Oden = David Robinson (defensive center/dominant in the post)
> 
> Obviously it's not a straight across match, and some of the comparisons are a reach at this point, but it's not far off. It's the same mold. The same build. Slashing point guard, shooting guard with a deadly mid range game and the ability to get to the rim, small forward who can shoot from anywhere, power forward who can pull the defense away from the basket, and a center that will pound the inside. I'd say Pritchard has done a pretty good job, depending on whether the Harris deal goes through.
> 
> Like I said, I'd hate to lose Travis, but I feel this team needs to thin the roster a bit and it would open up the space for our guys next season. If this is the deal KP makes I will back him on it. I tossed him under the bus after the Randolph deal and that turned out pretty darn good, so I'm going to just trust his judgment on this one.


Great post, if this trade does go down it is only going to hurt for a little bit. I still think the only problem I have with this trade is the sticker shock. Pritchard has gotten us this far, I trust his judgement on players and building a team.


----------



## ehizzy3

im starting to like this trade, not liking lafrentz being number one backup, buuuuuuut he is serviceable


----------



## darkhelmit54

well if it's just one of Outlaw or Frye who goes out, the other will just get more minutes at 4, Lamarcus will get more at 5, and Joel will play some more, if they're both out...then we'll be playing very small ball. But I think if we have to trade both of them out we'd probably be getting back bass and Magloire or someone like that.

I really would like to see it be Jack - Frye - 1st though, which isn't a terrible package for a team on the verge of rebuilding, I would feel a little bad for Frye though, at least he's friends with RJ.

Harris is just too good and fits too well to pass up. We'd be top 5 defense once Oden was back.


----------



## Samuel

It's funny. KP uses the mantra 'don't sacrifice the future for now' typically in service of a 'no trade' scenario.

I could see him using the same mantra in support of a deal like this.


----------



## gatorpops

ZackAddy said:


> If we trade Outlaw, I will give up watching the team.


Come on Zack, Surly you won't if they keep winning. And they certainly will with Oden and Harris. 

I think Outlaw will begin to lose his edge before long and we can upgrade him in overall BB IQ. That is needed more than just physical abiliy. 

The young Championship team in 77 was just a very smart team. They played together just like this team but smarter overall. 

I would trade Outlaw for Harris straight up but we will probably have to throw in Jack etc. to get the job done. We will be a better team for it. 

My concern with Harris is his slight build. But that is offset by his quickness and speed end to end.


gatorpops


----------



## mook

Nice post, Nate. I don't agree with it entirely, but your comparison to the Spurs is particularly interesting. 

The big problem I see with the trade is that it seems to assume that things will fit when there isn't a lot of evidence to support that they will. 

Does Harris fit on this team? A huge question I have about Harris is that he is a speedster. Given that we're going to have a twin tower offense AND slower-paced Brandon Roy AND Nate McMillan as our coach, I'm not entirely sure his game melds terribly well. Much like Sergio, I think he'll have a couple months where he runs like crazy, makes some mistakes, and Nate reigns him in to be a half court point guard. That negates most of his advantages on offense. He would fit in pretty well on the defensive end, though. 

Also, Harris strikes me as a kind of scoring combo guard. Next year we'll already have two of those in Roy and Fernandez. 

San Antonio was able to make Tony Parker work under very similar conditions, though, so I'll grant that it's possible. But of course Roy would have to run the floor like Ginobili, which isn't playing to his strength. 

The bigger gamble, in my opinion, is that Webster really is our SF of the future. I just don't have much confidence in that assumption. He had that one great quarter against Utah, but given that he's had 45 starts this year, doesn't it strike you as a little alarming that there aren't a lot of other examples of dominating performances? I'm not expecting consistency out of a guy so young. But usually a third year player given that many opportunities has a few more dominant games than he's had. 

Webster has had 4 games all year where he reached 20 points. For a starter who is supposed to specialize in shooting, that doesn't bode well. That's the same number of times as Kareem Rush. By comparison, Marvin Williams has done so 12 times. Outlaw has done so 9 times. (It's not exactly fair to compare Outlaw to Webster, given the experience differences. But given how completely incompetent Outlaw was and how polished Webster's game was for a high schooler, the difference in NBA years experience isn't as great as it seems.) 

You say that Outlaw doesn't have the basketball IQ to be another Brandon Roy. I agree, but to that I'd add the comment, "So?" Is it now part of the job description of starting NBA small forward to be as smart as Brandon Roy? Because if that's the case, there are probably only 5 or 6 starting small forwards on the planet. 

Outlaw's basketball IQ has improved greatly this year, and although it'll never be his greatest strength, he's got enough other strengths to more than make up for it. 

Now as to clearing out log jams, there's only one small forward on our team whom I pretty confidant will be an NBA starter for the next 10 years, and that's Travis Outlaw. 

Our guard situation is much more congested. Between Blake and Roy, we've got two starting caliber PG's. Between Roy and Fernandez, I think we've got two starting caliber SG's. 

By adding Devin Harris and losing Outlaw, we'd then have three starting caliber PG's, and no starting caliber SF's. Assuming we don't also trade Rodriguez, that number could go up to 4 starting caliber PG's in another year or two. How does adding Harris and giving up Outlaw do anything to make our roster more balanced? 

Especially given that we want the ball in Roy's hands a lot, no matter what position he plays, I'm not excited to add a ton of depth at point guard at the expense of SF.


----------



## alext42083

The fact that it's on ESPN.com's front page scares me a little bit, and usually means there was some serious talks..


----------



## Samuel

Chad Ford said:


> For those of you following the latest: it had Kidd going to Dallas, Devin Harris going to Portland and Jerry Stackhouse, Jarret Jack, Travis Outlaw, Channing Frye and others going back to NJ.
> 
> My response? What is Dallas thinking? Listen, I know every NBA veteran in the league wants Jason Kidd to be their point guard. I'm sure Dirk is clamoring for him. He may help the Mavs this year. Maybe next. But he's on the downward arc of his career and, statistically at least, Harris is better. In two or three years it will be no contest who's better.
> 
> That's why Portland, in my view would make this trade. Kevin Pritchard knows how hard it is to get a top flight young point guard in the league. He gives up role players and nothing else for Harris. Put Harris and Brandon Roy in the back court and Greg Oden and LaMarcus Aldridge in the front court and you've got the makings of a future championship contender.
> 
> As for NJ ... I don't really like anything they're getting besides Outlaw ... but he plays the same position as Richard Jefferson. Why aren't they after Harris?


Ford doesn't think Dallas should sacrifice Harris for a 'win now' situation.


----------



## gatorpops

Samuel said:


> Ford doesn't think Dallas should sacrifice Harris for a 'win now' situation.


I think that has been their philosophy for along time. Computer geeks tend to be that way. And Dirk is deminishing to some extent I think.

gatorpops


----------



## Samuel

mook said:


> Does Harris fit on this team? A huge question I have about Harris is that he is a speedster. Given that we're going to have a twin tower offense AND slower-paced Brandon Roy AND Nate McMillan as our coach, I'm not entirely sure his game melds terribly well. Much like Sergio, I think he'll have a couple months where he runs like crazy, makes some mistakes, and Nate reigns him in to be a half court point guard. That negates most of his advantages on offense. He would fit in pretty well on the defensive end, though.


I think his 0-60 numbers are good enough where his speed would be advantageous for dribble penetration alone.

Plus, I think Portland will eventually turn into a Spurs-type team. That is, they play in the halfcourt, yet make tactile decisions to run when necessary.



> Also, Harris strikes me as a kind of scoring combo guard. Next year we'll already have two of those in Roy and Fernandez.


So did the Mavs, and they made it to the NBA finals. I'm hesitant to make any sweeping statements about Fernandez at this point. He's, at best, a 6th man type energy guy next year topping out at 25-30m per game. 




> The bigger gamble, in my opinion, is that Webster really is our SF of the future. I just don't have much confidence in that assumption. He had that one great quarter against Utah, but given that he's had 45 starts this year, doesn't it strike you as a little alarming that there aren't a lot of other examples of dominating performances? I'm not expecting consistency out of a guy so young. But usually a third year player given that many opportunities has a few more dominant games than he's had.


This trade trades our questions at point guard for our questions at small forward. And the small forward question can be solved, I think, MUCH easier than at PG. Hell, we walked backwards into both James Jones and Ime Udoka this year and last year. Granted, they were both marginal solutions, but I think the fearsome foursome would be enough to get us to the next level, at which time an above average SF vet would probably jump at the chance to climb aboard for cheap. 

And that's not even considering Martell Webster. If he works out, great. If he doesn't, I'm not scared out of my mind... If we have KP, who has filled in 4 of the 5 holes with top-flight, young talent, I'm sure he'll be able to solve the SF problem in the next 3-5 years. It would be his last project, I think.



> Outlaw's basketball IQ has improved greatly this year, and although it'll never be his greatest strength, he's got enough other strengths to more than make up for it.
> 
> Now as to clearing out log jams, there's only one small forward on our team whom I pretty confidant will be an NBA starter for the next 10 years, and that's Travis Outlaw.


Maybe so, but so is Devin Harris at PG, and as I said, it's a lot harder to come by PGs of his ilk.



> Our guard situation is much more congested. Between Blake and Roy, we've got two starting caliber PG's. Between Roy and Fernandez, I think we've got two starting caliber SG's.


First of all, I question whether Fernandez and Blake are both starting caliber. Blake is a marginal starting option, and Fernandez is unproven. So it's difficult to make any solid statements about either of the two.

Secondly, if our future is going to be filled with role players off the bench, I think it's extra important to have depth in the backcourt.


----------



## BlazerFan22

I can see why Portland is interested in Devon Harris, He is a step above jack, lighting quick and would fit great with Roy in a back court. The Blazers better act fast before the mavs deal him away to the Nets in the Kidd deal:cheers:


----------



## e_blazer1

Sixteen pages of posts on a trade that was most likely DOA. If it were going to happen, it would have been done by now.


----------



## crowTrobot

BlazerFan22 said:


> I can see why Portland is interested in Devon Harris, He is a step above jack, lighting quick and would fit great with Roy in a back court. The Blazers better act fast before the mavs deal him away to the Nets in the Kidd deal:cheers:




"act fast" as in you'd trade outlaw, jack, frye, 1st round pick for harris? cuz it sounds like that's the only "act" we have available.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

e_blazer1 said:


> Sixteen pages of posts on a trade that was most likely DOA. If it were going to happen, it would have been done by now.


the reason its not done is harris' ankle. in the middle of a playoff hunt we cant afford to be man down.


----------



## Five5even

e_blazer1 said:


> Sixteen pages of posts on a trade that was most likely DOA. If it were going to happen, it would have been done by now.


Harris is out for 2-3 weeks. If this deal does go down, it will have to wait until he is healthy because we can't sacrifice 3 players for 1 player on the IR.


----------



## PorterIn2004

Let me try this again:
*
Does anyone know whether Pritchard, if a trade like this were to go down, could immediately call up Freeland? *

It seems to me that'd make the trade something like Jack, Frye, and Outlaw for Harris and Freeland. I'm still not sure I'd do it, but it at least would answer some questions about depth at the 4.


----------



## Schilly

Here's somethign else of note, typically when a deal is DOA, there are reports in the media that it is DOA... Following by a ripple of alternative destinations for Kidd (or any other start demanding a trade)...So far... Nothing.... :crickets:


----------



## LameR

BlazerFan22 said:


> I can see why Portland is interested in Devon Harris, He is a step above jack, lighting quick and would fit great with Roy in a back court. The Blazers better act fast before the mavs deal him away to the Nets in the Kidd deal:cheers:


Dev*i*n. Dev*i*n Harris.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y.

PorterIn2004 said:


> Let me try this again:
> *
> Does anyone know whether Pritchard, if a trade like this were to go down, could immediately call up Freeland? *
> 
> It seems to me that'd make the trade something like Jack, Frye, and Outlaw for Harris and Freeland. I'm still not sure I'd do it, but it at least would answer some questions about depth at the 4.


good ? everyone start asking around cause this is something we should really want to know. i already tried looking it up online but didnt see anything. maybe in another forum someone may know.


----------



## Samuel

mook said:


> Nice post, Nate. I don't agree with it entirely, but your comparison to the Spurs is particularly interesting.
> 
> The big problem I see with the trade is that it seems to assume that things will fit when there isn't a lot of evidence to support that they will.
> 
> Does Harris fit on this team? A huge question I have about Harris is that he is a speedster. Given that we're going to have a twin tower offense AND slower-paced Brandon Roy AND Nate McMillan as our coach, I'm not entirely sure his game melds terribly well. Much like Sergio, I think he'll have a couple months where he runs like crazy, makes some mistakes, and Nate reigns him in to be a half court point guard. That negates most of his advantages on offense. He would fit in pretty well on the defensive end, though.
> 
> Also, Harris strikes me as a kind of scoring combo guard. Next year we'll already have two of those in Roy and Fernandez.
> 
> San Antonio was able to make Tony Parker work under very similar conditions, though, so I'll grant that it's possible. But of course Roy would have to run the floor like Ginobili, which isn't playing to his strength.
> 
> The bigger gamble, in my opinion, is that Webster really is our SF of the future. I just don't have much confidence in that assumption. He had that one great quarter against Utah, but given that he's had 45 starts this year, doesn't it strike you as a little alarming that there aren't a lot of other examples of dominating performances? I'm not expecting consistency out of a guy so young. But usually a third year player given that many opportunities has a few more dominant games than he's had.
> 
> Webster has had 4 games all year where he reached 20 points. For a starter who is supposed to specialize in shooting, that doesn't bode well. That's the same number of times as Kareem Rush. By comparison, Marvin Williams has done so 12 times. Outlaw has done so 9 times. (It's not exactly fair to compare Outlaw to Webster, given the experience differences. But given how completely incompetent Outlaw was and how polished Webster's game was for a high schooler, the difference in NBA years experience isn't as great as it seems.)
> 
> You say that Outlaw doesn't have the basketball IQ to be another Brandon Roy. I agree, but to that I'd add the comment, "So?" Is it now part of the job description of starting NBA small forward to be as smart as Brandon Roy? Because if that's the case, there are probably only 5 or 6 starting small forwards on the planet.
> 
> Outlaw's basketball IQ has improved greatly this year, and although it'll never be his greatest strength, he's got enough other strengths to more than make up for it.
> 
> Now as to clearing out log jams, there's only one small forward on our team whom I pretty confidant will be an NBA starter for the next 10 years, and that's Travis Outlaw.
> 
> Our guard situation is much more congested. Between Blake and Roy, we've got two starting caliber PG's. Between Roy and Fernandez, I think we've got two starting caliber SG's.
> 
> By adding Devin Harris and losing Outlaw, we'd then have three starting caliber PG's, and no starting caliber SF's. Assuming we don't also trade Rodriguez, that number could go up to 4 starting caliber PG's in another year or two. How does adding Harris and giving up Outlaw do anything to make our roster more balanced?
> 
> Especially given that we want the ball in Roy's hands a lot, no matter what position he plays, I'm not excited to add a ton of depth at point guard at the expense of SF.





PorterIn2004 said:


> Let me try this again:
> *
> Does anyone know whether Pritchard, if a trade like this were to go down, could immediately call up Freeland? *
> 
> It seems to me that'd make the trade something like Jack, Frye, and Outlaw for Harris and Freeland. I'm still not sure I'd do it, but it at least would answer some questions about depth at the 4.


honestly, I think Portland would be better off signing a banger from the D-League rather than bringing in Freeland and hoping that he adjusts quickly. While I think being around the team would be great for his progress, I'm not sure he'd be helpful in even a stopgap role.


----------



## Tortimer

This is the newest info from Hoopshype about the possible trade:

So the deal on the table that you've been reading about would send Kidd, Malik Allen and Darrell Armstrong to the Mavericks along with Sergio Rodriguez from Portland. The Blazers would get Harris, Brandon Bass and Nick Fazekas from Dallas. And the Nets wind up with Jarrett Jack, Travis Outlaw, Channing Frye, Devean George, DeSagana Diop, Jerry Stackhouse, two first round picks and cash to buy out Stackhouse and pay for George's trade kicker.

The Blazers would trade Jack/Outlaw/Frye/Sergio and draft pick for Harris/Bass/Fazekas. I haven't seen Bass much and saw where some Blazers posters don't like him. His stats for this year look ok though.


----------



## mediocre man

Harris and Bass would make us better this year and make us better for years to come.


----------



## PorterIn2004

Samuel said:


> honestly, I think Portland would be better off signing a banger from the D-League rather than bringing in Freeland and hoping that he adjusts quickly.  While I think being around the team would be great for his progress, I'm not sure he'd be helpful in even a stopgap role.


You may be right. Pritchard's been full of praise for Freeland but then, who's he _not_ full of praise for, even when asked about players on other teams?

That said, I thought Freeland looked pretty good in summer league play and while Frye's a better offensive player than Freeland, I think Freeland might already be a better defender at least at the 5 -- and yes, I know both Frye and Freeland are best as 4s, but Frye's getting minutes at the 5 so I'm guessing that _if_ he goes out in trade, his replacement would as well.

Also, if, as Pritchard's been saying, it's all about building for the future right now, and _if_ he really thinks Freeland is going to be a player, then I think it may make more sense to let him get used to the league with what's left of this season. Better that, to my mind, than bringing in a D-leaguer who they aren't going to be interested in down the road.

That said, if they've got their collective eyes on a D-leaguer they _do_ think would work into their long-term plans, then by all means.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

PorterIn2004 said:


> That said, if they've got their collective eyes on a D-leaguer they _do_ think would work into their long-term plans, then by all means.


Crossing my fingers for Rod Benson :worthy:


----------



## Samuel

Tortimer said:


> The Blazers would trade Jack/Outlaw/Frye/Sergio and draft pick for Harris/Bass/Fazekas. I haven't seen Bass much and saw where some Blazers posters don't like him. His stats for this year look ok though.


This rumor can't be real, anymore.

I love how these false deals spread like wildfire every year.


----------



## NateBishop3

So basically we're trading the whole white unit for one guy?...


----------



## southnc

NateBishop3 said:


> So basically we're trading the whole white unit for one guy?...


 After seeing the way the "white" unit has been playing lately (especially Sergio and Jack), I'd trade them for a cheerleader. :biggrin:


----------



## NateBishop3

southnc said:


> After seeing the way the "white" unit has been playing lately (especially Sergio and Jack), I'd trade them for a cheerleader. :biggrin:


Well... WHICH cheerleader? If it's one of those xfl cheerleaders (aka strippers) then I'd say no deal.


----------



## KingSpeed

Ernie just said the Devin Harris deal is dead.

Thank heavens.


----------



## Tortimer

ZackAddy said:


> Ernie just said the Devin Harris deal is dead.
> 
> Thank heavens.


I'm with you and glad if it is dead. I was just reading again on hoopshype and it said NJ and Dal were getting cold feet. I would think the Blazers also would have second thoughts. I think in the off season we will be able to find a better trade. I do think if we can get a good player by including our 1st round draft pick would be ok. I love the draft but think we have enough first year players with adding Oden and Rudy next year. We do need someone like Harris IMO but not until this summer.


----------



## BlazerFan22

crowTrobot said:


> "act fast" as in you'd trade outlaw, jack, frye, 1st round pick for harris? cuz it sounds like that's the only "act" we have available.


I don't know I don't think the Mavs would be so pushy to get Travis Outlaw from us like the Nets. You know how Pritcherd likes to operate he sees a player he likes and he goes out and gets them. I'm not saying they will go out and get Harris but I could see Harris and Roy being a vary good combo. I think something will happen at or before the deadline though.:cheers:


----------



## Minstrel

Let us also not forget the dangers of overrating exciting but limited performance. We've been waiting for Outlaw to produce for what feels like a decade...and now he finally has and it seems like the break-out that we've been waiting for. But it could also be a fluke season...the sort that made players like Darius Miles or James Posey seem like wonderful assets at one time.

Pritchard has to weigh that possibility. It could be that trading Outlaw now (or by the deadline) will result in selling high on a player who will be inconsistent his entire career.

I'm not saying this *is* a fluke, just that one needs to be mindful of the possibility.


----------



## BlazerFan22

Lets go for one thousand replys to this thread. It will be a world recard!!:cheers:


----------



## #10

Minstrel said:


> Let us also not forget the dangers of overrating exciting but limited performance. We've been waiting for Outlaw to produce for what feels like a decade...and now he finally has and it seems like the break-out that we've been waiting for. But it could also be a fluke season...the sort that made players like Darius Miles or James Posey seem like wonderful assets at one time.
> 
> Pritchard has to weigh that possibility. It could be that trading Outlaw now (or by the deadline) will result in selling high on a player who will be inconsistent his entire career.
> 
> I'm not saying this *is* a fluke, just that one needs to be mindful of the possibility.


The difference is Outlaw has stepped it up _after _he got his contract.


----------



## BlazerFan22

Ya lets hope he just dosen't get to comfterble and say F it I got my money:cheers:


----------



## MAS RipCity

Trav has no ego guys...he is a very hardworking, down to earth person. He is exactly the type of player and person we want on this team. It would be a travesty to trade him.


----------



## craigehlo

I understand why Travis is a very popular player among fans, but let's not loose sight of the forest through the trees. The goal of the team is to win a championship, not to refuse to move players because they are beloved by the fans. Outlaw is a good player, but he's incomplete to be sure. We have to keep an open mind about this roster as fans, especially now that this team has been slumping.


----------



## Minstrel

#10 said:


> The difference is Outlaw has stepped it up _after _he got his contract.


My point was not that Outlaw will slack. Just that his performance has not lasted long enough for him to be any sort of certainty into the future.


----------



## #10

Minstrel said:


> My point was not that Outlaw will slack. Just that his performance has not lasted long enough for him to be any sort of certainty into the future.


No, I agree with you, I still have plenty of doubts about Outlaw. I'm just saying, most of the time a player's performance drops off significantly it's right after he got a nice big contract, which fortunately isn't the case with Outlaw. My biggest worry about his game is that he takes a lot of 'bad' shots. With his hops he can get away with it, but if the jumper stops falling he's going to become a lot less effective.


----------



## darkhelmit54

ehh, I've got a sick feeling. At least I really really like Harris.

I'd really really rather just trade Outlaw than Martell and Sergio. Webster is soooo young and so much better than Outlaw at the same age and putting up about as good of stats as Roy at the same age (in college). I really think we need to wait longer with him because he is getting a very smart B-ball IQ, cuts to the hole well, and can play within an offense instead of needing to create for himself. when having plays called for him webster is great, he's just still putting it together, and I think long term he works better in the lineup as a 4th option type of shooter than Outlaw does. Sergio still is so young and shows a lot at times, and his relationship with Rudy could be a big deal in bringing him over, plus it'd be nice to have a full throttle "white" team with him and Rudy off the bench and if we trade Sergio I think we might lose Rudy's trust too. I hope this all just conversations. 

with that said, I want Harris really really bad and think he would compliment Roy wonderfully.

I just wish we could get him for Jack - Frye - 1st, or I'd stoop to Jack - Outlaw - 1st as a last resort, however to me at least Sergio, Martell, (impact on Rudy) > Outlaw.

I say we hold out, we don't have a strong reason to trade right now, the nets do, and the mavericks should feel a little desperate that no other team moves in, we hold some strong cards and I think we should try to wait as long as possible for a Jack - Frye - 1st package.


----------



## BlazerFan22

BlazerFan22 said:


> Lets go for one thousand replys to this thread. It will be a world recard!!:cheers:


We haven't made it to one thousand yet:biggrin::cheers:


----------

